# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Bethany Platt

## Perdita

Newcomer Katie Redford has been revealed as Sarah-Louise Platt's daughter Bethany on Coronation Street.

The character is returning to the cobbles as a 14-year-old this spring, having left her home in Milan, Italy.

Coronation Street's Katie Redford
Â© Jo McLintock

Coronation Street's Helen Worth on Tina O'Brien return: 'I'm delighted'

Bethany turns up unannounced and is soon followed by mum Sarah who will be played by Tina O'Brien once again. She intends to bring her daughter back to Milan but both end up staying in Weatherfield.

Speaking about the news, Redford said: "Until I'm actually on set, I genuinely don't think it will sink in that I'm joining the cast of Coronation Street. I know it sounds cliched but it really feels like a dream come true.

"Bethany Platt is going to be such a fun and witty character to play and I hope everyone enjoys her return as much as I'm going to!"

Producer Stuart Blackburn added: "Full of mischief and with a real lust for life Bethany is an unpredictable force of nature who will bring joy and chaos in equal measure, turning their household upside down.

"Life has just got a lot more interesting for The Platts and anyone who crosses Bethany's path."

The Grimshaw family will also be affected by Sarah's return due to her history with warring brothers Jason and Todd.

O'Brien took over as Sarah in 1999 when the role was recast. She left the cobbles in 2007 and has since had parts in Blue Murder, Waterloo Road, Accused, Doctors and Casualty.

The actress and her personal trainer boyfriend Adam Crofts recently welcomed the arrival of a baby boy. She also has a 5-year-old daughter Scarlett, whose father is Coronation Street actor Ryan Thomas (Jason).

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2015), tammyy2j (16-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

She looks older than 14

----------


## Perdita

I think she looks a bit like Tina, so quite believable mother and daughter pairing  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2015), lizann (18-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

That's what I thought. Good casting

----------


## Kim

The actress is actually 25 apparently! She was on Twitter with the username @katieredford89 but it's since been deleted. ITV/Corrie were telling people that she was 19...

----------


## swmc66

Well lets hope she is a convincing 14 year old. They used to do that with a lot of programmes and films ..get someone a lot older to play them. Shame as they are taking opportunities away from teenagers who do not have many opportunities.

----------


## Kim

Also a shame as she seems that she won't stay long. The actress has been in quite a bit prior (including films) and is also a writer. What will they do I wonder if she only does a year? A 15 year old can't decide to go travelling or whatever so she may end up running away and returning with a new head.

----------


## Katy

I think they look quite a like, Tina OBrien has always been older than Sarah and they do look quite similar. 

I get why they do it though as a soap such as coronation street where the filming schedules are so intense you are not as limited when the actors are older.

----------


## Katy

duplicate...

----------


## swmc66

Now I am going to look at her and think about her being 25. Naughty of corrie to lie about her age on publicity and get her to delete her twitter account.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

tina is young looking herself

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has confirmed that it will be looking into the confusion surrounding the age of the show's new recruit Katie Redford.

Redford has landed the role of Sarah Platt's 14-year-old daughter Bethany, who will be returning to Weatherfield as a regular character in the spring.

Coronation Street's Katie Redford
Â© Jo McLintock
Coronation Street's Katie Redford

When Redford's casting was announced on Friday (January 16), an official ITV press release billed the actress as a 19-year-old.

However, eagle-eyed fans on the Digital Spy forums later unearthed a variety of evidence online which appeared to suggest that the new cast member is 25. This would make her 11 years older than her character.

While much of the evidence has since disappeared from the internet, a former online CV for Redford - which is still available to view online as a cached version - listed her date of birth as March 2, 1989.

Redford's Twitter username also previously read 'katieredford89' before later being changed to her current handle 'Katieredfordtlc'.

In a short statement, Coronation Street has now confirmed that it will be investigating the discrepancy.

A show spokesperson told Digital Spy: "This matter has been brought to our attention over the weekend and we will be looking into it on Monday."

Bethany is currently living with Sarah in Milan, but an upcoming storyline will see her rebel by heading back to Weatherfield unexpectedly. This paves the way for Tina O'Brien's return to the role of Sarah shortly afterwards.

----------


## swmc66

Good detective work fans

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2015), lizann (19-01-2015), maidmarian (18-01-2015), tammyy2j (19-01-2015)

----------


## moonstorm

Coronation Street bosses have decided to recast the role of Bethany Platt, Digital Spy can confirm.

Actress Katie Redford has been dropped from the part before filming her first scenes following recent confusion surrounding her real age.


A show spokesperson told Digital Spy: "Coronation Street have taken the decision to recast the part of Bethany Platt."

It is thought that the ITV soap already has someone in mind for the role, but further details will be released in due course.

Coronation Street bosses announced on Friday (January 16) that Redford had been cast as 14-year-old Bethany, who is returning to Weatherfield as a regular character in the spring.

At the time, an official ITV press release billed the actress as a 19-year-old. However, fans on the Digital Spy forums later unearthed a variety of evidence online which appeared to suggest that Redford is actually 25.

Producers at Coronation Street only became aware of the discrepancy when the discussions began among fans.

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2015), maidmarian (19-01-2015), Perdita (19-01-2015), tammyy2j (19-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

That is a shock and must be disappointing for her. But you should'nt lie on your CV especially if it is on the internet and so is your old twitter account. It would have been hard to believe her as a 14 year old knowing she was 25. I hope she gets some good new work after this set back.

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[\Quote] Producers at Coronation Street only became aware of the discrepancy when the discussions began among fans.[/QUOTE]

not sure how she thought she would get
away with it - in the tech age !! Does look
a bit air-brushed also.

I just hope the next" discrepancy " the
producers become aware of is in
some of the storylines!!

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2015), Glen1 (19-01-2015), parkerman (19-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## lizann

beth and sarah should have an italian accent

----------


## Perdita

Not necessarily, lizann, lots of Brits here in Spain, young ones born and raised here but don't have a Spanish accent

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Not necessarily, lizann, lots of Brits here in Spain, young ones born and raised here but don't have a Spanish accent


i would think beth would have at least a hint of an italian accent as she lived there for many years but i bet it will be a thick manchurian accent

----------


## lizann

> Not necessarily, lizann, lots of Brits here in Spain, young ones born and raised here but don't have a Spanish accent


i would think beth would have at least a hint of an italian accent as she lived there for many years but i bet it will be a thick manchurian accent

----------


## Perdita

Young Dennis in EE was born and raised in the USA and does not have an American accent  ;)

----------


## swmc66

My kids have been brought up in London all their lives but they have picked up some of my Manchester accent.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have announced that Lucy Fallon has taken over the role of Bethany Platt.

The 19-year-old actress started filming at the ITV soap earlier this week, featuring in scenes with her on-screen family members Helen Worth (Gail) and Jack P Shepherd (David).

Corrie newcomer Lucy Fallon with her on-screen family
Â© ITV
Corrie newcomer Lucy Fallon with on-screen family

The Blackpool-born newcomer has secured her first TV role by landing the part and her first scenes will air in late March.

Speaking of her casting, Fallon commented: "Walking onto the set was surreal and nerve wracking, but everyone has been really welcoming and I am thrilled to have been given this great opportunity."

Corrie chiefs had originally cast Katie Redford in the role of Bethany, but she was dropped from the show days later after it emerged that she had lied about her age to win the role.

Redford told the ITV soap's team that she was 19, but in reality she is 25. This made her 11 years older than 14-year-old Bethany.

Bethany's first scenes back on the cobbles will see her arrive unexpectedly from Milan following a huge argument with her mum Sarah, played by Tina O'Brien.

Sarah returns to Weatherfield a week later in the hope of bringing Bethany back to Italy, but both end up staying put on the Street.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015), tammyy2j (29-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm not really sure why Bethany would have an Italian accent. She was born and brought up in Manchester and learnt her English there. I know that if people move to places like Australia or America they can sometimes pick up the local accent (although my cousin has lived in Australia for 30 years and hasn't) but that's because people around them are speaking English in an American or Australian accent. I doubt if many people round Bethany will be speaking English in an Italian accent. Surely she will have learnt to speak Italian and therefore will not be hearing English spoken with an Italian accent enough to pick it up.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Young Dennis in EE was born and raised in the USA and does not have an American accent  ;)


dont forget Vivky in EE?? she picked up that very strong American accent??!!  (for about 4 episodes!!)

----------


## swmc66

I bet they won't bother having an italian accent. I hope not

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

New Beth looks older too

----------


## swmc66

at least she is 19 and not 25. I will still find her more believable

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Bethany Platt will turn shoplifter when she returns to Weatherfield later this year.

Newcomer Lucy Fallon, who has taken on the role of Bethany, was spotted filming dramatic scenes for her character on location in Manchester today (February 9).

Tina O'Brien & Lucy Fallon filming on location for Coronation Street
Bethany steals from a shop

An upcoming episode will see Bethany head out for a shopping trip with her mum Sarah (Tina O'Brien) but when Sarah is distracted by bad boy Callum Logan (Sean Ward) trying to chat her up, it provides an opportunity for Bethany to cause some trouble.

Paparazzi pictures taken on location show that Bethany will barely attempt to hide her petty crime, rushing out of a shop with a tagged pink garment clearly on display.

Tina O'Brien & Lucy Fallon filming on location for Coronation Street
Sarah argues with Callum

Tina O'Brien & Lucy Fallon filming on location for Coronation Street
Bethany has the stolen item on display

Coronation Street bosses announced Fallon's casting as Bethany late last month. 

The 19-year-old newcomer has secured her first TV role by landing the part and her first scenes will air in late March.

Tina O'Brien & Lucy Fallon filming on location for Coronation Street
Tina O'Brien has returned to her role as Sarah

Tina O'Brien & Lucy Fallon filming on location for Coronation Street
Tina O'Brien & Lucy Fallon filming on location

Corrie chiefs had originally cast Katie Redford in the role of Bethany, but she was dropped from the show days later after it emerged that she had lied about her age to win the role.

The return of Bethany and Sarah will mark the beginning of a new chapter for the Platt family, which will cause more stresses for long-standing resident Gail.

While Gail will be pleased to have her daughter and granddaughter back in Weatherfield, there could be trouble in store due to Bethany's rebellious behaviour and Sarah's controversial decision to embark on a romance with Callum.

----------


## maidmarian

> New Beth looks older too


I think in the photo you meant(sat next to
Gail)- ??she was very heavily made up- which
can age even young women.
In the photos just published below - less
make-up- looks more like age she is meant
to be?

----------


## maidmarian

> New Beth looks older too


I think in the photo you meant(sat next to
Gail)- ??she was very heavily made up- which
can age even young women.
In the photos just published below - less
make-up- looks more like age she is meant
to be?

----------


## Katy

The new actress looks older then the other one! 

I think Katie Redford was a bit hard done by in all honesty. Yes she is 25 but I dont think she lied as it was made out in the press. Her agency made it clear that she was down as playing age 14-20 which I think looks about right as she had a very young looking face. I hope she goes and gets another role, shes clearly worked hard. 

How old is Sarah meant to be now?

----------


## Perdita

Sarah is 14, soon to be 15

----------


## alan45

> Sarah is 14, soon to be 15


She has a 14 year old daughter called Bethany.  I thought it was only EE which did miracles

Sarah Platt was born in 1987 on Feb 2nd making her 28

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street reintroduces the character of Bethany Platt next week as TV newcomer Lucy Fallon takes over the part.

Bethany arrives in Weatherfield unexpectedly after flying out from Milan, where she has spent the past few years living with her mum Sarah-Lou. This paves the way for Tina O'Brien's return to the role of Sarah later this month.

Here, Lucy chats about joining the cast of Coronation Street and offers some insight into Bethany's future.


Â© ITV
Lucy with her on-screen family


How do you feel about taking on the role of Bethany?
"It's amazing as she's such a fun character to play. She's very feisty and she's got a really good personality. It's such a great character to have for my first ever TV role."

When did you hear that you'd got the part?
"Obviously I'd had the call to say that I didn't have the part as somebody else had got it, so when I got the call to say that I had it after all, I was even more shocked and excited!

"When I heard that I'd got the part, I was actually in bed asleep. My phone was ringing and it was my agency calling. My agent was really calm when she was telling me about it, but I was so excited that I wasn't really listening to her, I just kept asking, 'Have I actually got the part?!'

How did you get into acting?
"I went to a theatre school called Barbara Jackson's, which is a local school. I did singing, dancing and drama there from about the age of 2. I also went to private drama lessons from when I was 8, with a lady called Joanna Newson. I did LAMDA exams, drama festivals and then I went to Blackpool sixth form and did performing arts. I finished last June. 

"Afterwards I auditioned to go to Arts Ed and Mountview. I got offered foundation courses for both of those, but it was quite expensive so I couldn't afford to go. Then I auditioned to do a panto at the Blackpool Grand theatre, just as a dancer. While that was going on I was auditioning for Corrie and then pretty much as soon as the panto finished, I got the role of Bethany."


Â© ITV
Bethany returns

What was your first day like?
"On my first day, the person who really took me under their wing was Tisha Merry who plays Steph. We share a dressing room and she gave me loads of advice. She made sure that I wasn't on my own, as she took me into the canteen and she sat with me. 

"The Platt family have also been amazing. I met Tina O'Brien in two of my auditions previously and then I filmed a bit before she came back properly. Then when she came back, we get on really well. She's also giving me loads of advice.

"Jack P Shepherd is hilarious and so is Sue Nicholls who plays Audrey. Helen Worth is just lovely - she's another one who is really taking me under her wing. I was petrified on my first day, but I feel quite comfortable now because everyone has been so nice. It was fear of the unknown as I've not done anything like this before, but it's been fine."

Did you play it cool when you first stepped onto the Street?
"I got a photo outside of The Rovers but that was on the day I was having my first tour, then my mum and sister came and they got a picture outside the pub too! I tried to play it cool once I actually started filming. I was really nervous filming on the Street itself - I'd been there for a couple of weeks by that point."

Why does Bethany come back to Weatherfield?
"I think the main reason is because she's not getting much attention from her mum in Italy. She's quite bored, so she decides to get on a plane and stir some things up in Weatherfield! Bethany comes back and tells everyone that her mum doesn't care about her, so that's the main reason she comes back - just because she wants to."

What's in store for her?
"Quite a lot! In Bethany's first scene, she is having an argument with a taxi driver because she can't afford to pay for the taxi. She gives him a story that isn't true about her gran dying, so then he lets her off. Then she meets Fake Gavin and she makes him carry her bags and go to The Rovers with her. She makes him buy her alcoholic drinks as he doesn't know she's underage, but then Gail comes in and she's furious about it.

"Bethany is definitely a bit of a wild child. She's very feisty, but she does a lot of it to get a reaction."

What is Bethany's relationship with Sarah like?
"Bethany is really close to her mum and they're more like sisters. When she comes to Weatherfield and her mum arrives a few days later, she tries to tell Sarah that she doesn't just want to be like sisters or friends - she wants her mum to be her mum. They do really get on but they also argue like they are sisters. Bethany hasn't had many boundaries in Italy, so she's been left to do what she wants."

We've heard that she even throws a hard object at Sarah at one point?!
"Yeah, that was really funny! We filmed that in one take as well. That was really good. I had to throw an ornament and aim for her head. She had to duck and it just misses her head!"

Is there a vulnerable side to Bethany, though?
"Yeah, I think she is quite vulnerable because she does genuinely miss her mum being her mum. There are quite a few scenes where you see that - she is quite sad underneath it all and it is a front."

Has she been in school in Italy?
"She got expelled for shoplifting, so she is quite naughty! She even tries shoplifting again when she arrives in Weatherfield but she just drops the item she stole afterwards - again it's just to get a reaction."


Â© ITV
Bethany has some rows ahead with her family

What does Bethany make of Max and Lily?
"I've not done any scenes with Lily yet, but I've done quite a few with Max. Max and Bethany get on quite well. He doesn't really want Bethany and Sarah-Lou to go back to Italy because he likes having them around."

Who would you like to have scenes with?
"Rita, but I think I've got some with her soon! Maybe Tracy Barlow as well."

How do you feel about the fame that will come with the role?
"I'm not really that bothered about it. Obviously it's quite scary but the main thing for me is the role. I'm not really bothered about the fame part of it - but that's really good too! Tisha has said to me that it's up to me - I can either be in this job and just be an actor and not really put myself out there into the public eye, or I can be in this job and I can do that as well. That's up to me and I don't know which way I'm going to go yet! But the acting is definitely what's important for me."

Did you watch Corrie much before?
"I did when I was younger. I remember when the guy drove the Platts into the canal, and I remember the song that was playing in the car which is quite weird! I've not really watched it recently but I've been watching it now to get up to speed with the storylines. My mum watches it too but my dad doesn't really watch it."

As you're 19, how do you feel about playing a 14-year-old?
"Oh, it's really fun. I think the best thing about it is because Bethany is so feisty, she's not a boring character to play. Bethany has got some really funny one-liners, so I'm really enjoying playing the character."


Lucy with on-screen mum Tina O'Brien

We know you currently live with your family in Blackpool, but are you hoping to move to Manchester?
"I hope so. I do really want to do that. This morning I got the train at quarter to five! It takes about an hour and if I was to drive it would take even longer, so I do eventually want to move here."

Do you have any plans for your first episode?
"Yeah, we're having a Corrie party with curry - Corrie curry! I think we're going to have something at my mum's with family and friends."

Do your parents have any acting background?
"No, they don't. My elder sister did acting with the same drama teacher that I went to, but she's moved away from acting now. Both of my sisters went to the same dance school. I started when I was really young because I wanted to do what they did."

What real-life jobs have you had?
"I've worked at Subway, Next, New Look, and on North Pier in Blackpool in a bar. I also worked in a nightclub but I lasted about two days, it was just a bit scary and I've got a really bad phobia of sick! I enjoyed Subway the most because the people who worked there were a similar age. New Look was good as well but I was only about 15 and it was my first job."

Finally, now that you're on the Street, do you know how long you're definitely staying for?
"I've got a six-month contract with options."

----------

lizann (10-03-2015), tammyy2j (10-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

so andy thinks she is older and buys her alcohol

----------


## tammyy2j

http://i1.cdnds.net/15/07/618x407/so...ft-scene-5.jpg

She looks older than Sarah there

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

reminds me of sinead

----------


## swmc66

How come she has a northern accent as if she has never left the uk. The way she keeps rolling her eyes is annoying. I thought she could pass as Sarahs daughter due to her looks not how old she looks like.

----------

Brucie (02-04-2015), LizzyBizzy (23-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Seeing her and her "mother" Sarah Louise on screen together, the casting is ridiculous, she looks the same age as her mother

----------


## swmc66

I think the forst casting may have worked better

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I think the forst casting may have worked better


The one who lied about her age? If so, I hope you're kidding - she looks older than Sarah never mind the same age.

----------


## swmc66

I think she looks younger than the new Bethany in the promtional photo they released before they sacked her. But in others they both look older than Sarah

----------


## Katy

> I think she looks younger than the new Bethany in the promtional photo they released before they sacked her. But in others they both look older than Sarah


The eye rolling is driving me mad! 

Her and Sarah together are unbearable!

----------

Brucie (13-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

she has more chemistry with callum than sarah

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Callum Logan doesn't look happy as he's forced to drag rebellious teen Bethany Platt, 14, out of his local pub
She's 14 years old, and she's already had a bigger impact than most Coronation Street newcomers.
But Sarah Platt's daughter Bethany might have gone one step too far this week as scenes from upcoming episodes reveal that she has to be dragged out of a pub by bad boy Callum Logan.
Dressed in her school uniform with satin bomber over the top, the teenager (played by 19-year-old Lucy Fallon) doesn't seem to have impressed her mum's male friend Callum (Sean Ward) with her antics.
In order to get to Sarah, Callum must first prove that he can handle her young and rebellious teenage daughter.
The impressionable youth has obviously taken a few examples from the locals and sought solace in the local pub when Callum discovers her propping up the bar with a young friend.
The giddy pair couldn't have looked more amused by the situation and giggled as they spilled onto the pavement in the new images, taken while the cast filmed in Manchester.
Bethany and her friend are both brightly dressed, with actress Lucy adding playful touches like silver shoes and long socks to emphasise her youthful looks.
Proving his responsible streak, bad boy Callum grabs her by the arm and pushes her into his car to be driven back to her Weatherfield home.
Callum and Bethany's mother Sarah (Tina O'Brien) have been getting closer in recent weeks and have been trying to hide their affair from Sarah brother David.
Bad boy drug dealer Callum is the real father of David's wife Kylie's son Max and they're currently locked in a furious custody battle over the child.
It appears that Callum is doing his best to manipulate Bethany nonetheless, and turn them both against David.
Corrie newbie Callum has also been pictured spending time with his ex Kylie Platt, while David is nowhere to be seen.

----------

Brucie (13-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## Brucie

If any of the Platt family are due back in the canal anytime soon then Bethany will hopefully be at the front of the queue, with her mother close behind!

----------

maidmarian (13-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't mind Bethany so much now but really disliking Sarah Louise

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street tearaway Bethany Platt will continue getting up to no good by paying a visit to the dodgy Dog and Gun pub.

Lucy Fallon was pictured working on location in Manchester this week for scenes which see her feisty character hanging out at the pub in her school uniform.

Callum (Sean Ward) isn't pleased when he sees Bethany (Lucy Fallon) leaving his local pub in her school uniform
Â© Rex Features / MCPIX
Bethany visits The Dog and Gun pub

Bethany's fun will be interrupted when bad boy Callum Logan (Sean Ward) spots her at his local and expresses his disapproval over her behaviour.

The schoolgirl is having a whale of a time with Callum's friend Gemma Winters (Dolly-Rose Campbell), but Callum isn't amused and drags Bethany off into his car to drive her home.

Callum is currently in a relationship with Bethany's mum Sarah, so could he finally be proving that he does have a responsible side?

Callum (Sean Ward) isn't pleased when he sees Bethany (Lucy Fallon) leaving his local pub in her school uniform
Â© Rex Features / MCPIX
Gemma and Bethany taunt Callum

Callum (Sean Ward) isn't pleased when he sees Bethany (Lucy Fallon) leaving his local pub in her school uniform
Â© Rex Features / MCPIX
Callum drags Bethany off

The scenes appear to show Bethany slipping back into old habits, after her reintroduction episode in March saw her posing as a much older girl to get drinks at the Rovers Return.

Coronation Street will air Bethany's latest rebellious act in a few weeks' time.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Bethany Platt looks set to be staying put in Weatherfield, after actress Lucy Fallon signed a new six-month contract.

The 19-year-old made her on-screen debut as the troublemaking teenager in March, with Tina O'Brien reprising her role as Bethany's mother Sarah.

Fallon's new contract will see her through the ITV soap's live episode in September, while the character is currently involved in David and Callum's custody battle storyline.

"We are very proud of Lucy," Fallon's agent Jessica Bell told the Blackpool Gazette. "She is certainly a character to be reckoned with on the street.

"I am really looking forward to her up and coming storylines. Lucy is a great ambassador for young talent."

Last week, Fallon was pictured filming on location in Manchester, as Bethany continues to get herself into trouble since returning from Italy.

The Blackpool-born actress landed the role when soap bosses dropped Katie Redford after confusion surrounding her real age.

----------

tammyy2j (24-05-2015)

----------


## Kissinger

OH I hope this Brat is not in for much longer, such a bad influence for young kids of today, and with FAye's unplanned pregnancy, Simon getting attitude, Max having the excuse of AHAD after he went off the rails. 
Wonder if something is in the water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kissinger

OH I hope this Brat is not in for much longer, such a bad influence for young kids of today, and with FAye's unplanned pregnancy, Simon getting attitude, Max having the excuse of AHAD after he went off the rails. 
Wonder if something is in the water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

parkerman (24-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't mind Bethany so much now, she is growing on me more and more, despite her looking about 20  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't mind Bethany so much now, she is growing on me more and more, despite her looking about 20


Well I like Bethany _and_ I think she can just get away with playing a 14 year old!

----------


## swmc66

I think its more that Sarah looks too young for her age

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Bethany looks younger without the bright red lipstick - I've noticed that they seem to be moving away from her wearing that all the time.

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Bethany looks younger without the bright red lipstick - I've noticed that they seem to be moving away from her wearing that all the time.


And the very heavy foundation in early
pics added years!

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I think its more that Sarah looks too young for her age


I think you're right.  The age difference between the actors who play Sarah and Bethany is the same in real life as their characters'.  Mothers and daughters who have very small age gaps can often pass as sisters.




> Bethany looks younger without the bright red lipstick - I've noticed that they seem to be moving away from her wearing that all the time.





> And the very heavy foundation in early
> pics added years!


I don't know why they made her up so heavily since they want the actress to look younger than her years.  Ironically though, I think she _can_ get away with playing a 14 year girl old because most of those look 18+ when dressed up to the nines.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street news: Bethany exposes Davidâs family lie
Bethany Platt proves sheâs a traitor in next weekâs Coronation Street when she starts feeding information about her own family back to Callum Logan. Callum is locked in a custody battle with David Platt and his wife Kylie, who are faking their romance in a bid to hold onto their son Max. But next week unbeknown to David and Kylie, Bethany starts spying on the couple and telling Callum everything she has heard. She hears a useful bit of information when Gail Rodwell questions her son and Kylie about how long they can keep up their charade. And as they discuss how theyâre going to convince the court theyâre a happy family, Bethany reports back to Sarah and Callum everything she has heard. How will Callum react to the coupleâs apparent display of solidarity?
Meanwhile, David visits Michael in hospital to hand over a card from Gail, but is left annoyed when he seeâs Kylie there. Leaving the hospital Kylie begs David to give her another chance, sheâs been to the doctors and is determined to stay clean of drugs.
But is it too little too late for David, and will Callum ruin everything for them now that he knows they arenât really back together?

----------

maidmarian (09-06-2015), tammyy2j (10-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Callum wants Kylie so this information is good for him. Bethany will soon realise that callum is ready to dump her and her mum soon due to info she herself stupidly disclosed

----------

maidmarian (09-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I think Callum gets Bethany into bed first though

----------


## swmc66

I really hope your wrong. Her mother got pregnant by a boy from school. Callum is an adult.

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Stuart Blackburn has revealed that there will be big trouble for teenager Bethany Platt this summer as Callum Logan uses her crush on him to his advantage.

Viewers have already seen Bethany (Lucy Fallon) betray her uncle David Platt by telling Callum about David's tactics to win custody of Max.

Speaking in a video previewing the show's summer storylines, Blackburn said: "Sarah Lou is involved with Callum and her daughter Bethany also has a crush on him. Callum will use this crush and Bethany will become his insurance policy if things go wrong. 

"Bethany thinks she is grown up, but she is just a 15-year old kid. She is naive and she is going to get in a world of trouble because of her involvement with Callum."

Blackburn also teased that there would be some big developments in Roy and Cathy's friendship once he discovers her secret next week.

He said: "Roy and Cathy have been muddling along at the allotment but that is a friendship that is going to really develop and blossom when Roy discovers Cathy's secret.

"She has been very troubled since the death of her husband, she has problems with her house and so she ends up moving in with Roy. But don't worry, it is just as friends."

It has also been confirmed that troubled times for Carla Connor will pave the way for the arrival of Shayne Ward's character Aidan.

Blackburn added: "Carla wrongly believes that she is responsible for the deaths of Kal and Maddie and that takes her into a really dark place - she is very troubled. She starts gambling and ends up spending not only her money, but the factory's as well. 

"Carla's troubles pave the way for Shayne Ward's character Aidan Connor to arrive. He will come in and, we hope, rescue the factory, which really is on its last legs.

"The summer, as cracking as it is, is all a prologue to what will be a cracking live episode in September."

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2015), lizann (01-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> "Bethany thinks she is grown up, but she is just a 15-year old kid. She is naive and she is going to get in a world of trouble because of her involvement with Callum."





> "She has been very troubled since the death of her husband, she has problems with her house and so she ends up moving in with Roy. But don't worry, it is just as friends."





> Blackburn added: "Carla wrongly believes that she is responsible for the deaths of Kal and Maddie and that takes her into a really dark place - she is very troubled. She starts gambling and ends up spending not only her money, but the factory's as well.


Some interesting (and dark storylines) coming up.  I'm glad they're turning Callum into a proper villain instead of a comedy gangster (though I really, really hope he won't sleep with Bethany!) and the fire's obviously going to have a long-lasting effect on Carla.  I'm also glad Roy and Cathy will just be friends.

----------

swmc66 (01-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Please donÂ´t turn Carla into  a  Robert Maxwell ...  would not like to see the lives of the Underworld workers being threatened with losing all possible assets/ benefits/pensions because of Carla ..

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2015), lizann (01-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015), swmc66 (01-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Hes going to get her to push drugs so dont think its going to be sexual in any way.

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Hes going to get her to push drugs so dont think its going to be sexual in any way.


Yes, hopefully that storyline would be too dark for Corrie.

----------


## Perdita

Life for the Platts looks set to get darker on Coronation Street, with Lucy Fallon promising some "really scary" storylines ahead for the troubled family.

The actress, who plays rebellious teen Bethany Platt, confirmed that her character will be at the centre of the drama as the on-screen clan's ongoing troubles with bad boy Callum Logan (Sean Ward) continue.

Callum has already caused big trouble for the Platts this year, but it seems that he is only just beginning as his behaviour becomes more extreme over the coming months.

Fallon told the new issue of Inside Soap, out tomorrow: "What's coming up for Bethany is very intense. Some really scary things are going to happen involving her and the Platts - and it's quite a brave storyline, so I think viewers will be surprised. 

"This could be the wake-up call she needs to straighten herself out."

Bethany provides Callum with information
Â© ITV
Bethany and Callum

Jack P Shepherd, who plays David Platt, added: "We're gearing up for the live episode - and there's lots of action involving the Platts.

"It's all building towards David being out for revenge - but only time will tell as to whether he's finally met his match in Callum."

Last week, it was revealed that Jason Grimshaw will step up to protect the Platts when Callum turns nastier - which earns him a trip to hospital when the villain arranges for him to be beaten up by thugs.

Sarah and Jason hatch a plan 
Â© ITV
Jason will try to help his ex Sarah

Ryan Thomas, who plays Jason, explained: "It's different for Jason's character because he's normally playing the loveable family guy. It's just a change of character for him where he gets to be a little bit more aggressive and protective over his family and people around him. 

"He's got a lot to do with Sarah and Bethany, protecting them and the Platts. There's a lot of fighting going on!"

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015), maidmarian (27-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

she's started to roll her eyes again and you just see the whites of her eyes. Very off putting. Surely the camera team can pick that up?

----------


## owenlee4me

I think Bethany should be seduced by Callum as she thinks she is such a "grown up" and
 she gets pregnant, and at same time her mother gets pregnant by him too!
Can you imagine the commotion the two of them preggers by the "bad boy", (he could wait till her 16th birthday and give her a "surprise" present) 
then with bit of luck, the two of them can disappear back to Milan with their bumps!!!

----------


## owenlee4me

I think Bethany should be seduced by Callum and she thinks she is such a "grown up" but she gets pregnant, and at same time her mother gets pregnant by him too!
Can you imagine the commotion the two of them preggers by the "bad boy", (he could wait till her 16th birthday and give her a "surprise" present) 
then with bit of luck, the two of them can disappear back to Milan with their bumps!!!

----------


## Kim

Callum seducing Bethany now would suit me fine, then he can go to prison for statutory rape. 

It would funny if Bethany did get pregnant. She seems to be taking the moral high ground over Sarah and Faye - though if she did get pregnant, I could see her protesting that at least she lasted three years longer than them.

----------


## Dazzle

> Callum seducing Bethany now would suit me fine, then he can go to prison for statutory rape.


I really, really hope that doesn't happen! I don't want to have to witness it, even if it's mostly offscreen.  :EEK!:

----------


## swmc66

Don't think that will happen. I think there will be finally enough proof that he is a drug dealer and he will do a runner

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The drug dealing have not put Bethany off Callum

----------


## Perdita

She is in love with him and her heart is ruling her head ...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Bethany Platt finds herself menaced in the playground by merciless school bullies
She's caused no end of problems for her mother and the rest of the Platt family.
But Coronation Street's own pint-sized diva, Bethany Platt, looks set to have rough time as she finds herself mercilessly bullied at school by a girl gang in new behind the scene shots.
Shooting on location at a local school in Manchester, on Tuesday, Lucy Fallon and a group of extras began to film Bethany's latest dramatic storyline - which sees the teen attacked in the playground.
In the up-coming storyline, the cobbles hell-raising teen will find herself on the receiving end of some malicious and violent behaviour, as a gang of girls brutally terrorize her at school.
Bethany - who returned to Weatherfield form Italy with mum Sarah in 2015 - has so far yet to settle into a quiet routine, as she has been keen to stir up strife and trouble at every opportunity.
But it seems she is set to take a turn as the victim, as the outspoken character is seen attracting the wrong sort of attention from some of her class mates.
In the latest teaser shots, Lucy Fallon's character can be seen sat outside in the school playground, wrapped up against the cold in her parka jacket.
Apparently keen to do some extra homework, Bethany is swotting up on her Biology homework, but appears keen to move when she spots a gang of girls coming her way.
Unfortunately for the mouthy member of the Platt clan, the girls have already spotted her and promptly surround her.
Encircling a nervous looking Bethany, the five girls begin to joke with each other; before squaring up to the cobbles youngster.
However things take a sinister and shocking turn when the bullying becomes physical, and a girl who appears to be the group's ringleader bears down on Bethany.
Grabbing her blonde hair roughly, the Weatherfield bully makes Bethany howl in pain as she forces her to the floor.
And while its not known if this is a one off story or a new on-going plot, Sarah's daughter looks thoroughly shocked and distressed after the menacing.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (23-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Good they are highlighting bullying but poor bethany has she not been through enough with callum

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Faye not also bullied as well as being a bully to Simon

Is Faye and Craig in same school and year as Bethany

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Faye and Craig in same school and year as Bethany


Craig's now left school and is going to college.  I think Bethany's a year or two older than Faye.

----------


## swmc66

not sure how well done ths storyline has been done. I have only seen a couple of scenes. I was expecting somethng worse.

----------


## swmc66

What i mean is the bullies dont look that scary

----------


## Perdita

> What i mean is the bullies dont look that scary


They donÂ´t necessarily have to look very scary ... their actions are and I must admit I felt for Bethany  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2016), Glen1 (07-03-2016), parkerman (07-03-2016), sarah c (07-03-2016), swmc66 (07-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I have probably missed some scenes then as i dont watch corrie all the way through these days

----------


## Dazzle

> I have probably missed some scenes then as i dont watch corrie all the way through these days


There haven't been many scenes of them, just that one scene recently I think.  One of my criticisms of the storyline is that it's come out of nowhere with no build up.  You're right that the bullies don't look scary, but Bethany is obviously very scared of them so it's been going on a while.

----------

Perdita (07-03-2016), swmc66 (07-03-2016), tammyy2j (28-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> There haven't been many scenes of them, just that one scene recently I think.  One of my criticisms of the storyline is that it's come out of nowhere with no build up.  You're right that the bullies don't look scary, but Bethany is obviously very scared of them so it's been going on a while.


That is the one thing that I thought too ... this storyline has come out of nowhere but otherwise I think it has been well acted so far

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2016), swmc66 (07-03-2016), tammyy2j (28-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

If it gets kids to come forward about bullying its worth it

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2016), Perdita (08-03-2016), tammyy2j (28-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street teenager Bethany Platt is left devastated next week as her bullies come back to haunt her.

The troubled schoolgirl feels pressurised into joining a gym after mean girl Lauren and her cronies make her feel insecure about her appearance, as well as making cruel remarks over her mum Sarah being in a mental health clinic.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Lucy Fallon, who plays Bethany, to hear more about where the hard-hitting story goes from here.

What happens when the bullies return?

"At first, Lauren tricks Bethany into believing that she actually wants to be her friend. They're in the cafe together and Lauren convinces her that she will help get her a summer job. She also overhears Alex asking Bethany how her mum's been, before explaining that he's been to a psychiatric ward himself. It twigs for Lauren that her mum has gone a little bit psychotic.

"So when they go outside to look for a job, all of Lauren's friends are suddenly there and they're all chanting 'psycho' at Bethany. They get really nasty."

Did you witness bullying yourself at school? 

"I do know what girls can be like. They can be horrible to each other, especially at that kind of age - 15 and 16. My cousin, who's 16 now, was quite badly bullied at her school about a year ago, to the point where she wanted to leave. It's all been sorted now, but I spoke to her about it.

"There were times when I was called nasty things by girls at school. I don't really let things like that bother me, but obviously some people do when it gets worse. I try not to let things that people say to me make a difference to me, but some people do. But I've never been subject to bullying in the same kind of way that Bethany is."


Do you feel quite upset filming some of these scenes?

"They are quite harrowing scenes when someone can be that nasty, especially knowing that this kind of stuff does actually happen to girls and boys. It is upsetting to think that happens in real life.

"There was actually a scene where I was crying and it took me ages to stop afterwards. But normally I can just stop and switch it off, I think I just got too into it!"

How do you feel about Bethany being chosen for the storyline?

"I think it's good for Bethany's character to see her vulnerable side. She's not just this ballsy, feisty character, she's a normal girl underneath it all. She does have feelings and she's been hurt by these girls. 

"It shows how it can happen to anyone. Just because she's feisty it doesn't mean people aren't going to pick on her."

Have you had viewers telling you about their own experiences? 

"Yes, I've had quite a lot of tweets from girls around the same age as Bethany, saying that it helped them to talk to an adult about it. So that was really nice to see. Quite a lot of people on Instagram have made nice comments too. That made me feel good, that I've done the bullying storyline justice and that people want to talk about it themselves."

But is it hard when fans expect you to have all of the answers on how to deal with it?

"Yes, because I don't know. I can give advice like: 'Oh you should talk to somebody', but because I've not experienced it personally I don't have advice from personal experience. I don't want to be the spokesperson for bullying, because I don't know how it feels. 

"I'm doing this which isn't real, but I quite like that this storyline is attracting a lot of younger people who are experiencing this."

What is Shannon Flynn, who plays Lauren, like in real life?

"She's lovely. She's really nice. She was actually at the audition for Bethany, so we spoke to each other there. She's really lovely and she plays the part really well because she's actually nothing like that in real life."

Bethany can't tell Sarah about it, can she?

"No, she feels really isolated at the moment. With everything that's happening with Sarah and Callum's body being found in the house, it builds and builds. Bethany wants to talk to her mum, but with everything that's going on, she feels she can't talk to her mum about anything."

Do you think there's a lot of pressure on teenage girls to act in a certain way to avoid being bullied?

"Well, with Bethany, the thing that they're trying to say to her is that she's fat. I think 'fat virgin' is one of the texts that she gets from them. So she starts going to the gym. It's the whole skinny kind of thing, trying to keep up with make up trends and fashion trends.

"I do think it's hard for girls at school. I know from my own experience of being at school, my mum never let me wear lots of make up and my friends wore loads - it's things like that. 

"I remember once going to an underage nightclub. My mum never let me go, but there was this one time she let me go and she actually gave me the clothes I was allowed to wear. Then when we got there, my friend gave me a spare tutu that she'd shoved in her bag and some leg warmers. It's things like that. Some people aren't allowed to do things like that and that's when bullying comes in - if you're not allowed to wear the things that they wear, or the make-up they wear."

Would you like Bethany to make friends with Craig?

"Yeah, Craig would be a good friend for Bethany because he's lovely and he's lovely in real life too. I really get on well with Colson [Smith, who plays Craig], so I'd like to have more scenes with him."

Bethany's been back from Italy for over a year now. Has your own life changed? 

"Yes, it has changed. I moved to Manchester and then I've moved back home again, so not dramatically. I still live at home with my parents in Blackpool. But it's weird - people recognising me on the street, I find that weird. I still feel the same, but obviously it's amazing being here and working on one of the biggest shows on TV."

What kind of thing do people say to you when they see you in the street?

"Things like 'you're a nasty cow' or 'I'll sort those bullies out if I see them'!"

What advice would you give to Bethany?

"To tell an adult that she trusts and relies on, or a friend. She could tell someone like Craig and then she'd have scenes with him! I think talking about it and getting advice from other people can help resolve it."

How would you like to see your character evolve?

"Hopefully the bullying resolves. I'd like her to get a cool fashion job, I think she'd be good at that because some of the things she wears are quite odd!"

She could get a boyfriend...

"Yes she couldâ¦ someone like Craig! But I think Craig's too nice."

Is there anyone else on the street you'd like Bethany to have some scenes with?

"Craig! Craig and maybe Tracy. Although I like that Bethany's not so mean now. She's quite nice, so maybe not Tracy as Tracy would probably make her mean again. So maybe just Craig!"


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2016), tammyy2j (28-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> If it gets kids to come forward about bullying its worth it


It is a good storyline if written better

----------

swmc66 (03-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

This is all getting boring too

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street fans should expect to see more from Bethany Platt on their screens in the future, as actress Lucy Fallon has officially signed a new contract with the soap.

Fallon follows in the footsteps of fellow Weatherfield residents Kym Marsh and Brooke Vincent, who have both recently renewed their contracts.

Since making her debut in the role in March 2015, Fallon's time as Bethany has seen the teenager go through bullying plots, her mother's mental illness and her family's involvement in the murder and subsequent cover-up of Callum Logan's death.

And now that Fallon is sticking around a bit longer, Bethany's troubles are looking set to get even worse as the bullies return and Kylie Platt dies unexpectedly.

Speaking of what to expect next for her character, Fallon told Digital Spy that she's looking forward to seeing Bethany's vulnerable side.

"She's not just this ballsy, feisty character, she's a normal girl underneath it all," she said. "She does have feelings and she's been hurt by these girls."

Earlier this week, ITV announced that Coronation Street would be adding a sixth episode to its weekly schedule from next year, commenting that the move reflects ITV's commitment to "high quality soap for its hugely loyal audience".

Digital Spy


I was not too keen on the character to start with but she has developed very nicely and glad she is staying another year at least  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2016), swmc66 (03-07-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

> Coronation Street fans should expect to see more from Bethany Platt on their screens in the future, as actress Lucy Fallon has officially signed a new contract with the soap.
> 
> Fallon follows in the footsteps of fellow Weatherfield residents Kym Marsh and Brooke Vincent, who have both recently renewed their contracts.
> 
> Since making her debut in the role in March 2015, Fallon's time as Bethany has seen the teenager go through bullying plots, her mother's mental illness and her family's involvement in the murder and subsequent cover-up of Callum Logan's death.
> 
> And now that Fallon is sticking around a bit longer, Bethany's troubles are looking set to get even worse as the bullies return and Kylie Platt dies unexpectedly.
> 
> Speaking of what to expect next for her character, Fallon told Digital Spy that she's looking forward to seeing Bethany's vulnerable side.
> ...


Don't know about 6 episodes weekly? they can barely schedule the ones they have now, god help us, if there is football, rugby, cricket or any other Sport to interupt the programme planning!!

----------


## Kissinger

> Coronation Street fans should expect to see more from Bethany Platt on their screens in the future, as actress Lucy Fallon has officially signed a new contract with the soap.
> 
> Fallon follows in the footsteps of fellow Weatherfield residents Kym Marsh and Brooke Vincent, who have both recently renewed their contracts.
> 
> Since making her debut in the role in March 2015, Fallon's time as Bethany has seen the teenager go through bullying plots, her mother's mental illness and her family's involvement in the murder and subsequent cover-up of Callum Logan's death.
> 
> And now that Fallon is sticking around a bit longer, Bethany's troubles are looking set to get even worse as the bullies return and Kylie Platt dies unexpectedly.
> 
> Speaking of what to expect next for her character, Fallon told Digital Spy that she's looking forward to seeing Bethany's vulnerable side.
> ...


Don't know about 6 episodes weekly? they can barely schedule the ones they have now, god help us, if there is football, rugby, cricket or any other Sport to interupt the programme planning!!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has promised "a really truthful storyline" as bullied teen Bethany Platt becomes fixated on exercise and diet pills.

Bethany's tormentors have targeted her with cruel taunts about her appearance recently, which continues to take its toll in the coming weeks as she vows to lose weight by any means possible.

Speaking at a Coronation Street press event on Friday (July 22), Oates explained: "I think we're playing a really truthful storyline there. Lucy Fallon is a really brilliant performer and all of the scenes that we saw her do over Sarah-Lou's psychosis really showed her range. I was really excited to see that.

"We're playing a story where, because of the bullying, Bethany is a teenage girl who feels very out of control of her life. I think that's something people can relate to.

"She finds ways of managing that. There's diet pills and exercise - in this case over-exercising. That's something that we'll be playing quite gently for a fair period of time, with other stories interwoven with it.

"Anyone who knows somebody who's been in that kind of situation can appreciate that people have that in their lives for a long time. They use that as a crutch for a long time. Rather than playing it big and hard early on, it's something that's a slow burn."

Gym manager Gary Windass (Mikey North) will also play a key role in the storyline, trying to help Bethany exercise more responsibly. He even jumps to Bethany's defence and speaks to her headmaster when he finds out about the ongoing bullying.

Oates added: "We'll see Gary be a brilliant support to her through that. Bethany gives him some doe-eyed looks when he's her knight in shining armour. I'm not sure Gary necessarily feels the same way, but you'll have to wait and see how that unfolds."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Bethany Platt falls for Gary Windass – after developing a diet pill addiction  :Sad: 
There’s a potentially awkward situation ahead for Gary Windass when Bethany Platt begins to develop feelings for him in Coronation Street. The crush comes as he proves to be a real ally to her after he learns she has started taking diet pills. 
Bullied Bethany starts taking the tablets after more cruel weight jibes from Lauren and her gang. Her situation gets worse when a swing breaks while she is on it and Craig Tinker innocently uploads the footage to social media. As Lauren uses it as an opportunity to make more comments about Bethany’s weight, the teen starts over exercising and taking the pills, to the point that she collapses.
Gary comes to the rescue and warns Bethany of the dangers of the pills. He offers to help her exercise safely and in moderation if she ditches the pills and, when he discovers the extent of her bullying nightmare, he goes in to the school and makes it clear to the headteacher that it stops now – or he will take legal action against the school.
As Gary fights her corner, Bethany starts to feel strongly for Gary – but could her admiration for him lead Gary into hot water? Or will Bethany realise that the romantic interest isn’t mutual and nip it in the bud?

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

Please don't turn Bethany into Belle Dingle. There aren't enough mature likable teenage females in soaps, hopefully Bethany will be one of them.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope this storyline bring more scenes of Gary and Sarah and a potential romance, think they would suit each other

----------


## Perdita

It's pretty safe to say Coronation Street's Bethany Platt has had a pretty tough time. She's been a victim of bullying from absolute terror Lauren, while also dealing with her mum's mental illness and the murder of her aunt Kylie.

But now things might finally be looking up for the troubled teen after actress Lucy Fallon has revealed a more positive storyline is in sight for her character.

The last we saw from Bethany's heartbreaking storyline, she had reported being bullied by Lauren, only to get suspended when the school decided they were both to blame.

She also developed an obsession with diet pills and exercise after Lauren continued to make fun of her appearance, resulting in a worrying collapse while on a running machine at the gym and prompting the concerns of Gary Windass (Mikey North).

However, it looks like it's going to be a happy ending for Bethany after Lucy Fallon revealed a brighter future for her character.

Speaking to the Daily Express, Lucy revealed that Bethany will finally be vindicated as Lauren gets exposed as a bully and is permanently expelled.

Lauren apologises to Bethany
Â©  ITV

"The head teacher says that she's been very brave in coming forward and that because of her a lot of other girls came forward to say it happened to them, too," Lucy explained.

"She goes home and tells her mum and gran and then she just bursts into tears because she's so relieved that it's all over."

Well, thank God for that. Maybe the Corrie writers can leave her character alone for a bit? The girl needs a break.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2016), lizann (18-09-2016), parkerman (17-09-2016), swmc66 (19-09-2016), tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Great the bullying has ended

----------

tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could Lauren be redeemed, I thought her and her mother had great potential, Lauren and David had chemistry  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (21-09-2016), parkerman (20-09-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Could Lauren be redeemed, I thought her and her mother had great potential, Lauren and David had chemistry


 :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

> Could Lauren be redeemed, I thought her and her mother had great potential, Lauren and David had chemistry


 you could cut the passion with a scissors :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Could Lauren be redeemed, I thought her and her mother had great potential, Lauren and David had chemistry


 you could cut the passion with a scissors :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

No way as she does not have any good side to her. I know he goes for so called bad troubled girls but ones with a heart. He's not that stupid

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Kate Oates has revealed that she has big plans for Bethany Platt.

Bethany (Lucy Fallon) has already taken centre stage in one huge storyline this year as she was badly bullied by girls at school, but it turns out this was just the beginning of a much longer journey for her.

The bullying plot was already well in motion when Kate took over as producer in April, but she's now decided that it should have a longer aftermath on screen. We've already seen Bethany develop a worrying obsession with diet and exercise, but could the worst still be to come?


Bethany secretly takes more of her diet pills
Â©  ITV
Speaking at a Coronation Street press event this week, Kate explained: "I'm excited about the Bethany story, which started off before I got here with the bullying she was experiencing.

"What we'll see is what can happen to a teenage girl as her self-esteem is chipped away and what a dangerous thing that can be.

"I think Lucy Fallon is brilliant. There was a scene recently where Bethany was sitting with Sarah in Roy's Rolls, and Sarah realised she hadn't been eating properly.

"They both have this beautiful thing they do with their eyes where they show so much emotion. I ended up extending each shot as much as I possibly could.

"I think they're also honing that mother/daughter dynamic. Because Sarah was so young when she had Bethany, it's always going to look like they could be mistaken for sisters occasionally.

"But I do really think that they're working on that mother/daughter dynamic quite beautifully. I'm really enjoying that."

Viewers will see Sarah (Tina O'Brien) continue to grow closer to Gary Windass over the coming weeks, unaware that Bethany also has growing feelings for him.

Kate added: "I'm also excited for Sarah and Gary along the way. I love Sarah and Gary. I cheered when they first kissed.

"Bethany has feelings for Gary - pretty strong ones and Sarah has no idea about that. He has no idea either at the moment, but whether that will change, you'll just have to wait and see.

"For me that is a story about teenagers and how pressures - which a lot of people think is just part of growing up - can build and compound and have quite scary consequences.

"I think Lucy has the acting chops to carry that off. It's a long arc and it's going to be quite important, so I'm looking forward to that playing out."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), Ruffed_lemur (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I like that Kate Oates says this will be a long story arc for Bethany.  EE's Linda Carter's two episode eating disorder was truly pathetic and insulting to sufferers for whom there are no easy answers.

----------

parkerman (11-10-2016), Perdita (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is lining up a huge storyline for Bethany Platt next year as she finds herself charmed by a much older man.

Bethany (Lucy Fallon) has already taken centre stage in one huge storyline this year as she was badly bullied by girls at school, but it turns out this was just the beginning of a much longer journey for her.

The show's boss Kate Oates had previously confirmed this back in October when she said that "we'll see what can happen to a teenage girl as her self-esteem is chipped away and what a dangerous thing that can be".

Further details about Bethany's story have now been confirmed - and it seems that newcomer Nathan will play a very integral role in the new turmoil for the teen.

Little is known about Nathan at the moment - other than he is being introduced alongside another troublesome character, Shona.

Shona will make her first appearance later this month as she attempts to chat up David Platt in a bar, and while her story isn't yet completely obvious, it has been revealed that she will be brought into Weatherfield by Billy the vicar.

Fans will have to tune in to see what lies ahead for Shona, but it certainly seems that Nathan won't waste any time before getting to know the locals, with potentially devastating consequences for a vulnerable Bethany.

As life calms down at the Platts', and Sarah settles into her relationship with Gary, Bethany will find herself charmed by Nathan, whose true intentions will remain a mystery for some time.

Still feeling raw over her unrequited crush on Gary, it's clear Bethany is heading down a dangerous track. But what is she letting herself in for? And is there a lot more to Nathan than meets the eye?


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Lucy Fallon â Bethany wants to have sex with Gary!
When Gary confirms that heâs booked them a hotel for after the gig as a treat, Sarahâs thrilled whilst Bethany hides her jealousy, dreading the evening ahead.
Having discovered that Harryâs got a temperature, a disappointed Sarah tells Gary that heâll have to take Bethany and Faye to the gig on his own.
After downing some vodka, Bethany lets herself into Garyâs hotel room and makes out sheâs struggling to do up her zip. Oblivious to Bethanyâs ulterior motives, Garyâs happy to help.
With Harry having recovered, Sarah leaves him with Gail and heads off to Leeds after Gary and Bethany, hopeful sheâll still be in time for the gig.
But when Faye lets herself into Garyâs hotel room sheâs horrified to see Bethany draped seductively across his bed ready to have sex with him.
Under pressure, she is forced to admit she was planning to make a move on Gary leaving Faye appalled and Bethany desperate to silence her.
Lucy Fallon, who plays Bethany, explained: âBethany, Faye and Gary go to the hotel and because Gary has asked her to help look after Faye, Bethany reads that as he thinks sheâs quite mature.
âSo she gives herself a bit of confidence by drinking vodka and lets herself into his hotel room, trying to make him think sheâs really mature. I think in her mind sheâs thinking that something is going to happen on this night but sheâs wrong.
âFaye sees Bethany lying on the bed in quite a sultry pose waiting for Gary so Bethany tries to distract her to stop her from saying anything.
âNow thatâs another thing that Bethany has got to keep under wraps â stopping Faye from saying anything to the Platts and Gary.â
Watch these scenes play out from December 19.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Corrie's Bethany Platt is spotted kissing mysterious older man Nathan shortly after exchanging cross words in tense scenes
After developing a crush on her mother's drug dealer ex, she has earned herself a questionable reputation with her love life.
And it seems Bethany Platt's streak of bad luck may continue as she was spotted locking lips with the street's new boy Nathan, who seems to be a new love interest for the vulnerable teen in a new storyline.
Shooting on-location in Manchester on Wednesday, Lucy Fallon (Bethany)and her co-star Christopher Harper (Nathan) were seen filming tense scenes at a school which started out looking strained although they later locked lips.
Having first been introduced to Nathan as the ex of Shona, the girl who David Platt meets in a nightclub, viewers will see Bethany grow close with Nathan.
After finding her collapsed on the floor of an alley after taking to many diet pills, Bethany has formed a love-struck bond with the street's latest newcomer.
But it looks as though Nathan is nothing but trouble, as he has tracks Bethany down to the school gates for a tense confrontation.
Yet shortly before the tense conversation, the pair seem extremely cosy as they are seen locking lips during a coffee date outside school.
Shortly before the romantic scenes, Bethany seemed perturbed by his presence at her school, the teen - who has been bullied to the point of self-harm - appears to be put under pressure in a tense conversation.
The oldest child of former tearaway Sarah Platt can be seen trying to shrug-off what appears to be an advance from Nathan.
But as she begins to get emotional, it seems that he changes tact and tries to appeal. Clearly up to no good, it's not yet known what Nathan's relationship with Bethany is - though he has a shady past.
Nathan is first introduced to viewers as the ex of Shona, who soon reveals to Billy Mayhew that Nathan has left her homeless; though it looks as though Nathan is far from pleased with this.
And judging from his behaviour with Bethany it seems that Nathan has some sinister motives for befriending the teenager.
Over Christmas fans will see the wheels come of Bethany's life once more, as the revelation that she has a crush on Gary Windass leaves her humiliated to the point that she takes a heap of diet pills and collapses.
It is Nathan who finds the troubled teen, and when Bethany comes round she seeks him out to thank him for saving her life. At which point Nathan tells Bethany she can contact him any time that she needs him.

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Schoolgirl Bethany Platt âcaught in a sex ringâ in shock new grooming storyline
Corrie is to stun fans with a shock storyline that sees teen Bethany Platt caught in a sex ring.
Schoolgirl Bethany, 16 â played by Lucy Fallon â will be groomed by her older boyfriend in the coming months.
But while fans will get an insight into his twisted psyche, Bethany will have no idea he aims to âpimp her outâ to older friends.
The storyline draws inspiration from real-life horrors â and sources told how bosses debated the move before deciding to go ahead to raise awareness among young female fans.
One told *The Sun on Sunday*: âThis storyline was not undertaken lightly, it was the subject of major discussions among the showâs writers and bosses
âBut in the end they agreed that, while controversial, it was very important.
"We know Bethanyâs popular with girl viewers and hope to make them aware of the risks of this situation.
âThe really sinister element is that, while viewers will be aware Bethanyâs boyfriend is bad news, sheâll have no idea. Hopefully that will resonate.â
The source added: âThe storyline is set to begin at the start of next year.
"And the show is working closely with relevant child protection charities to make sure what we air is as realistic as possible.â
Bethanyâs experience will echo those of victims of the Rochdale sex ring, whose perpetrators preyed on almost 50 teens.
Nine got a total of 127 yearsâ jail in 2012 for sex crimes against girls as young as 13. A Corrie spokeswoman said: âWe do not comment on storylines.â

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I thought this was going to be the storyline. I wish they could give bethany a bit of a break. She has gone from one trauma to another.
This is when you realise how few young people are on corrie and why one keeps getting heavy storylines

----------


## swmc66

I thought this was going to be the storyline. I wish they could give bethany a bit of a break. She has gone from one trauma to another.
This is when you realise how few young people are on corrie and why one keeps getting heavy storylines

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016), Perdita (18-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I think it could be good if done very sensitively with not a hint of sensationalism creeping in.  Unfortunately, the Corrie spokesman is correct that girls do need to be warned about this type of danger.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2016), Perdita (18-12-2016), swmc66 (18-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Streetâs harrowing sex ring plot has begun to take a dark turn as creepy older man Nathan has been pictured ushering Bethany Platt into a car with him.

New photos taken on set show the teenage daughter of Sarah Louise Platt staggering around drunk, after reportedly being turned away from a nightclub.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...to-rescue-her/

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street writers in bust-up on sex-grooming plot
Corrie's writers have had bust-ups over the soap’s sex grooming storyline.
In the soap, teen Bethany Platt is pursued by Nathan Curtis who is 20 years her senior.
Coronation Street writer Jan McVerry said the plot was “very dark” and sure to shock viewers.
And it has also triggered “heated disputes” between the soap’s army of writers.
Jan, 50, said yesterday: “I think it’s an important story to tell for young people, particularly those who may be lacking in self-confidence.
“There are worries these unscrupulous *******s get in your lives and lure you away. It is a very dark subject.
“My own children are teenagers but others with very young children have asked ‘should we be going into this darker territory?’.
“We have had many discussions on how to tell the story.”
Viewers have seen Curtis, played by Christopher Harper, slowly seduce 16-year-old Bethany, played by Lucy Fallon, after he recruited her to work in his beauty business.
Sources say Curtis will aim to prostitute her out to older pals just like real life grooming gangs in Rochdale and Rotherham.
Show boss Kieran Roberts said the nick would one of several new locations seen when the soap goes to six nights a week in the autumn.
He said they had decided to build a police station because “frankly we need one”.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2017), swmc66 (16-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

i would hope the police will follow up her false alibi with her parents

----------


## swmc66

I doubt it

----------


## lizann

> I doubt it


  can a 16 year old give a police statement without an appropriate adult/guardian/parent?

----------


## parkerman

> can a 16 year old give a police statement without an appropriate adult/guardian/parent?


Yes. You can marry at 16!

----------

Perdita (14-03-2017)

----------


## swmc66

You have to get oarental consent to get married at 16

----------


## Perdita

> You have to get oarental consent to get married at 16


Not if the 16 year old goes to Scotland to get married  :Smile:

----------

swmc66 (14-03-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> You have to get oarental consent to get married at 16


Yes, but it would be a bit strange if you were a married woman but still had to have a responsible adult with you when being questioned by the police, which is what lizann asked.

----------

lizann (14-03-2017), swmc66 (14-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

we could give the writers ideas of marrying off bethany to    nathan, big fat gypsy style  :Stick Out Tongue:  i would have thought when she said writing in her school diary the policeman would have contacted sarah to verify

----------

swmc66 (14-03-2017), tammyy2j (23-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> we could give the writers ideas of marrying off bethany to    nathan, big fat gypsy style  i would have thought when she said writing in her school diary the policeman would have contacted sarah to verify


I know when I went to school another pupil in a different class was 17 and married to a teacher

----------


## swmc66

In my school one had the caretakers baby.

----------


## lizann

where was jeremy kyle

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler – wedding shocker!
Coronation Street’s child grooming storyline is going to take a shocking twist when Bethany Platt agrees to marry her paedophile lover Nathan.
And the shocks don’t stop coming as it’s been revealed she’s going to be coerced into having sex with Nathan’s friend, not realising he’s paying her boyfriend for their x-rated encounter.
Bethany’s worried mum Sarah is going to be left on edge when she spots her daughter’s social media status has been changed from single to engaged.
While they worry, Bethany is over the moon having been given a flashy ring by her abuser.
It remains to be seen how far the soap is going to push this storyline but it looks like Sarah is going to face a race against time to save her daughter before she marries a monster.
Corrie boss Kate Oates is adamant the storyline is an important issue to speak about and said: “Bethany’s story has been crafted over many months, to create an awareness for viewers about the dangers of grooming.
“Her journey has begun in a way many young people will recognise: through feelings of low self-worth. Bethany’s story is a challenging watch: but we hope it will encourage open discussion amongst friends and families about self-esteem, confidence and most importantly, safety.”

 :EEK!:

----------

Glen1 (23-03-2017), tammyy2j (23-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> we could give the writers ideas of marrying off bethany to    nathan, big fat gypsy style  i would have thought when she said writing in her school diary the policeman would have contacted sarah to verify


Too late

----------


## lizann

how does he persuade her to sleep with his mate

----------


## Perdita

> how does he persuade her to sleep with his mate


Apparently he will tell her it is normal to share and she did say she would do anything for him ... manipulation at its finest ... quite upsetting to think this happens in real life  :Sad:

----------

LouiseP (24-03-2017), Ruffed_lemur (24-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street’s Lucy Fallon lands new deal
Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has rewarded Lucy Fallon’s superb skills on the cobbles with a lucrative new contract.
The actress has earned high praise from soap fans and critics with her portrayal of Sarah Platt’s daughter, Bethany.
After impressing bosses she was handed one of the show’s biggest storylines which has seen Bethany groomed by sinister Nathan, a plot that’s going to get worse over the coming months.
And now Lucy’s support backstage has grown so much bosses have handed her a new deal keeping her on the show for at least another year.
Lucy told the Daily Star Sunday: “I signed a new contract back in January, which is just crazy as the last two years have gone so quickly.
“I was so happy they wanted me to stay and have no plans to leave at all. I really couldn’t be happier here. There’s still a long way to go with Bethany’s story and it really is an honour to have been given such an important one to tell.”

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's child grooming plot is set to take an even darker turn as new pictures show a distraught Bethany Platt bleeding in the street.

Bethany (Lucy Fallon) is currently being groomed by sinister newcomer Nathan (Christopher Harper) in one of the grittiest storylines the show has ever explored.

Bethany believes she's in a normal relationship with a man 20 years her senior, but she's unaware of Nathan's very dark â and worrying â intentions.

While it's already been revealed that the story is set to run for some time, these new paparazzi pictures prove that things could be about to take a very upsetting turn.


Bethany in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

Bethany in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

Bethany can be seen crying and bleeding on a canal path in the shock images, although further story details are under wraps at the moment.

With Nathan out of sight, it's not clear whether he is the cause of her injury and upset â but it's likely given that he's about to start "pimping her out" to his friends.

Scenes airing tomorrow night will see Bethany make a shock discovery about Nathan when she stumbles across a cosy-looking picture of him and his 'assistant' Mel.

But it's safe to say their disagreement doesn't last long as Bethany will soon get engaged to Nathan in another worrying twist.

Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Craig has a crush on her

----------


## Perdita

Bethany Platt is rescued by Craig Tinker after waking dazed and bleeding in alleyway
Her storyline has already raised eyebrows. But now fans of Coronation Street can expect more shocking scenes as Bethany Platt's ordeal reaches fever pitch, this month.
Images released by ITV on Friday show the character, played by actress Lucy Fallon, bloodied and crying after another ordeal at the hands of Nathan (Chris Harper).
Huddled on a canal tow path, the youngster can be seen waking up in a bloodied mess from the night before.
Her friend Craig Tinker (played by Colson Smith) stumbles upon her by chance and manages to intervene.
Although it's not clear what happened to her, the suggestion is that she was either attacked by her duplicitous boyfriend or one of the men he introduced her to.
However, Nathan's right-hand woman, Mel, is also a suspect. She was instrumental in Bethany losing her virginity to Nathan, when she spiked the teen’s drink.
The Mirror have contacted ITV for further clarification, but are yet to receive a response.
The latest images come just weeks after pre-watershed scenes showed Bethany being paraded around as a sex object at a 'grooming party'.
Viewers expressed their disgust at the storyline, and at one point there were concerns that the soap may be investigated by Ofcom.
But, despite the complaints, viewers and charities have praised Coronation Street for tackling the harrowing storyline head-on.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (15-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Nathan Curtis's evil plan finally comes to fruition on Coronation Street next week as his girlfriend Bethany Platt sleeps with a guy she barely knows.

Weatherfield villain Nathan (Christopher Harper) has been grooming Bethany for months now, hoping to achieve his ultimate aim of pimping her out to his various friends and acquaintances.

Now convinced that Bethany is completely under his spell, Nathan puts the next stage of his scheming into action by convincing her that they owe his friend Neil a huge favour.

Nathan's plan sees him convince Bethany that he's struggling financially and he's now in Neil's debt, but she could help to smooth the waters by going for a drink with Neil as he clearly has a soft spot for her.

Bethany agrees as she's desperate to impress Nathan, but after spending an evening drinking with Neil at a bar, she's horrified to realise that she's expected to seal the deal by sleeping with him at the end of the night.

Lucy Fallon, who plays Bethany, explained: "Nathan tells Bethany to go out for a drink with Neil and she agrees. Neil seems very nice, but then they come back to the flat â where there's a party going on â and Neil keeps trying to make her sit on his knee.

"Bethany's like: 'No, this is so weird'. But then Neil says: 'Let's go into the bedroom â it's too loud in here'. She says no, but he picks her up and carries her in there.

"Bethany is looking at Nathan, and they've planned that if she ever feels uncomfortable or unsafe, she'll rub her ear. She does that but he ignores her.


Bethany Platt follows Nathan's instructions over Neil in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Bethany Platt follows Nathan's instructions over Neil in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

"Neil takes Bethany into the room and so she's in the situation where she's saying no to him, telling him she's got a boyfriend. But I think because she's so in love with Nathan, she just does what he seems to want her to do."

Revealing what happens next, Lucy added: "We see Bethany and Nathan the morning after and he says he'll make her some breakfast. She's confused and thinking, 'Does he know what's happened?' She doesn't know what's going on and feels that she's cheated on him.

"Bethany doesn't know whether Nathan knows or not. He's quite cool with her and part of her wants to talk about it, so she mentions it and Nathan's like, 'Okay, shut up. It's fine'.

"Later on, she hears him on the phone to Neil and he says to her, 'I know what happened and it's fine â you did good.' Bethany's very confused.

"From the point that Bethany sleeps with Neil, she's questioning why Nathan would let her do that. There's a scene where she says: 'You were supposed to love me, why would you be okay with me sleeping with someone else?'

"Nathan says: 'It turns me on when you're with other men. It makes you more desirable when other men want you'. From that point, there are little things that make Bethany think that this isn't right. Bethany isn't stupid, but because Nathan's influence on her is so big, it outweighs her thoughts. But she starts to think something isn't right."

Bethany's ordeal with Nathan is expected to run until the summer â and Corrie boss Kate Oates has kept Lucy closely informed about where the story is heading in the long-run.

She said: "I have regular chats with Kate about what's going to happen because the content is quite horrid. She wants to keep me in the loop so that I'm happy. I know where it gets to, but not what happens afterwards. I know up to September."

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, April 28 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (18-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...lot-twist.html

Bethany is raped by Nathan's friend

----------


## swmc66

I am finding this storyline very difficult. Felt very sorry for Sarah

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Lucy Fallon reveals filming for a big week as Bethany Platt’s teen sex ring story ends
Coronation Street star Lucy Fallon has revealed more heartbreaking drama ahead for abused teenager Bethany Platt as a huge week in coming episodes will see her mind all over the place – but can she finally escape the horrific sex ring controlled by her so-called boyfriend Nathan?
Fans are about to see things get even worse for Bethany when she is forced into having sex with Nathan’s friend Neil and this just seems to be the start of Nathan’s despicable plans for the youngster as she remains trapped in a murky world.
But Lucy has hinted that the story could take a new direction as Bethany may finally start to see Nathan for what he truly is in a week of significant episodes overseen by acclaimed director Duncan Foster.
She told Metro.co.uk: ‘We filmed a really big week coming up with Duncan Foster – if you think this is bad, there are worse things to come, particularly emotionally. I kind of know where it’s going. I have regular chats with Kate about what’s going to happen because the content is quite horrid. She wants to keep me in the loop so that I’m happy. I know where it gets to, but not what happens afterwards. I know up to September.’
It seems that this could be around when the story starts to head towards its ending, with Chris Harper recently confirming that Nathan would face his just desserts for what he is doing to Bethany. But beyond that, there will still be a road to recovery for Bethany.
Admitting that the experience will change her character forever, Lucy explained: ‘It wouldn’t be realistic if she didn’t. However, speaking to Kate, she said she’s not going to be in a dark place for the rest of her life. She sees Bethany as a successful businesswoman. She’s really smart and so, yes, in the long run, hopefully she’ll be okay.’

----------

Brucie (27-04-2017), hward (23-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I am finding this storyline very difficult. Felt very sorry for Sarah


 sarah needs to take a sharp object to nathan's lower body region, i think she is too calm, time to get tough, hire a pi, get dirt on him, go to cops etc., set david on him, tell gail

----------

hward (24-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Bethany Platt fears she might be expected to sleep with another of Nathan Curtis's sleazy mates next week.

We've already revealed how dark scenes airing this week see Bethany have sex with Nathan's mate Neil, as her boyfriend's evil plan to pimp her out finally comes to fruition.

The upsetting aftermath sees Bethany finally start to question Nathan and what his intentions really are, so she heads back to the Street in the hope of unburdening herself.

Corrie fans will see Bethany trying to confide in her mum Sarah, and even finding an unlikely ally in the form of Mary Taylor, but how much she'll be able to reveal before Nathan interrupts remains to be seen.


Bethany Platt confides in Mary Taylor in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV


Nathan Curtis interrupts Bethany Platt confiding in Mary Taylor in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Realising he's losing his influence over Bethany, an anxious Nathan puts a brand new plan into action by suddenly proposing to her.

While Nathan obviously has no intention of marrying her, he hopes this will be enough to get rid of her doubts for now.


Nathan Curtis proposes to Bethany Platt in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Sure enough, Bethany is delighted to be engaged and tries to shake off her concerns about Nathan, but she's later thrown into fresh turmoil when Neil reappears at the salon with his friend Ian.

When Neil suggests Nathan should throw another party and invite Ian this time, Bethany struggles to mask her worries as she fears there's an ulterior motive at play here.

Will Bethany agree to the party, and if so, would she be manipulated into sleeping with another stranger?

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (27-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

has gail noticed bethany has moved out

----------

tammyy2j (27-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> has gail noticed bethany has moved out


Yes where does Gail or even Audrey think Bethany is?

I like the idea of Mary and Craig being involved in Bethany's story

----------


## Brucie

> She sees Bethany as a successful businesswoman. Sheâs really smart and so......â


ROFL So leopards really DO change their spots after all!

----------


## swmc66

I cannot bring myself to watch todays episodes.

----------


## lizann

bethany shouldnt have gone into bedroom with sleazy neil and looking at the door for nathan who was never coming in she should have lamped neil and legged it

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Poor Bethany.  She just looked like a lost little girl.  :Sad:

----------

Perdita (29-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Lucy Fallon has revealed what's next for Bethany Platt after her ongoing grooming storyline took a disturbing new twist.

After months of manipulative behaviour, Nathan Curtis's evil plan finally came to fruition in Friday night's episodes as Bethany was coerced into having sex with his sleazy friend Neil.

Nathan has been planning to pimp Bethany out to his friends ever since they first met. The latest stage of his scheme saw him convince Bethany that they were in Neil's debt, urging her to keep him sweet in any way possible.

After spending an evening with Neil at a bar in town, Bethany returned to Nathan's flat where he was throwing a party.

With Nathan urging Bethany to stay close to Neil, she ended up being led into the bedroom by him and found herself under pressure to have sex, even though she clearly didn't want to.

Next week's Corrie episodes will confirm that Bethany has slept with Neil, but she's in turmoil as she tries to come to terms with what's happened â and why her supposed "boyfriend" Nathan seems okay with it.

Lucy explained: "We see Bethany and Nathan the morning after and he says he'll make her some breakfast. She's confused and thinking: 'Does he know what's happened?' Bethany doesn't know what's going on and she feels that she's cheated on him. She doesn't know whether he knows or not.

"Nathan is quite cool with her and part of her wants to talk about it. She mentions it and Nathan's like: 'Okay, shut up. It's fine'. Later on she hears him on the phone to Neil and he says to her: 'I know what happened and it's fine â you did good'."


Neil and Bethany Platt in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

She added: "That whole week after, Bethany is so confused. There's quite a lot of stuff that happens with Sarah too. Bethany wants to go home and she wants Sarah to be a strict mum, but Sarah is deliberately being cool on Gary's advice. Bethany feels that her mum clearly isn't bothered about her any more.

"Sarah really wants to ask Bethany to come home, but she doesn't because she wants to be the cool mum. Neither of them is saying what they really feel. So Bethany is very confused.

"Bethany obviously didn't want what happened with Neil to happen and now she's in the kind of headspace where she can't make out what's going on at all.

"From this point that she sleeps with Neil, Bethany is questioning why he would let her do that. There's a scene where she says: 'You were supposed to love me. Why would you be okay with me sleeping with someone else?'

"And he says: 'It turns me on when you're with other men. It makes you more desirable when other men want you'. From that point, there are little things that make her think that this isn't right. She isn't stupid, but because his influence on her is so big, it outweighs her thoughts."


Bethany Platt panics when Neil brings his friend Ian along in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Upcoming Corrie episodes also see Nathan propose to Bethany in a desperate attempt to get her back on side.

Although it works, Bethany is horrified all over again when one of Neil's friends then starts hanging around the salon, leaving her terrified that she might be expected to sleep with another guy.

Digital Spy

----------


## swmc66

I definately have stopped watching and will just follow on soapboards until she is out of there!

----------


## Perdita

> I definately have stopped watching and will just follow on soapboards until she is out of there!


I think it might be a while yet ..

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street fans disturbed by the ongoing Bethany Platt sex ring storyline have been warned things are going to get worse for the character before they get better.

However a slither of light has been offered by actress Lucy Fallon â as she explains her character is going to wake up to whatâs really going on soon.

Corrie fans have been gripped and distressed by the current storyline which has seen Bethany groomed by her boyfriend Nathan Curtis (played by Chris Harper) to engage in sex with different men.

The manipulative scenes have made for uncomfortable viewing â with scenes due to air in tonightâs episode showing Nathan convince 16-year-old Bethany to sleep with his friend Neil.

Actress Lucy, 21, says that Bethany will start to question Nathan following further scenes due to air next week when he introduces her to more âfriendsâ.

Lucy says Bethany sleeping with Neil is a turning point for her character and she begins to wonder why her boyfriend Nathan would let her do that.

âThereâs a scene where she says, âYouâre supposed to love me so why are you OK with me sleeping with someone else?â

âHe says it turns him on when sheâs with other men, it makes her more desirable when other men want her,â the actress told The Mirror.

âFrom that point on thereâs little things when she realises itâs not right, because sheâs not stupid. But because his influence on her is so big that outweighs her concerns,â she said.

Bethanyâs journey will only just start at that point, Lucy says, and she reveals it will still be some time before she escapes the dangerous relationship.

The star says Bethany will go through a phase of blaming everyone else â including characters Sarah, Gary and the Platts, before finally realising Nathan should be the focus of her anger.

But chillingly, Lucy says her character is going to have to deal with worse situations before things will improve for her.

âI know where itâs going because [boss] Kate Oates and I have regular chats about whatâs going to happen,â she said.

"The content of the story is quite horrid so she wants to keep me in the loop, so I know where itâs going and Iâm happy about where itâs going to go. I do know where it gets to but not what happens after that. I know as far as September time,â she explained.

And it seems there is another victim of Nathanâs in Weatherfield, as actress Julia Goulding says her character Shona Ramsay also suffered at Nathanâs hands â but that she could be an ally to Bethany.

âNathan and Shona used to go out and obviously weâve seen what heâs doing with Bethany at the moment and because Shonaâs a bit older, he tried to do it to Shona but she said, âNo wayâ," she said.

âHence why she ended up homeless on Christmas Day because heâd kicked her out.

"So when Nathan came to the street it was to follow Shona, to try and get her back,, and then he found Bethany which is awful. She's got cigarette burns on her shoulder that he inflicted on her. She has no idea that Bethany's Nathan is the Nathan she used to go out with."

The Sun

----------

Glen1 (29-04-2017)

----------


## swmc66

She is just a very bad actress and they are making her exceptionally dumb. I mean she was worried about a starnger taking the equipment and was unsure so she offered him the laptop as well. Kate plans to make her a successful business women but the foundations are not obviously there so i expect another personality transplant soon

----------


## Perdita

> She is just a very bad actress and they are making her exceptionally dumb. I mean she was worried about a starnger taking the equipment and was unsure so she offered him the laptop as well. Kate plans to make her a successful business women but the foundations are not obviously there so i expect another personality transplant soon


She is very young and does not really know Nathan well and sure does not know his friends or business associates ... she is only 16 and she was confused being on her own when the equipment was taken .. maybe this experience will make her a successful businesswoman because she sure had  steep learning curve in relationships

----------

parkerman (29-04-2017), Ruffed_lemur (29-04-2017)

----------


## swmc66

She has had to deal with a lot so far prior to this storyline so you would have thought she would be a bit more grown up by now.

----------


## lizann

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...lot-twist.html
> 
> Bethany is raped by Nathan's friend


 was it rape, did she ever say no, of course we know she didnt want it but she didnt put up a fight or call out no or call out for nathan, mel or anyone unless we are to assume she did and it wasnt shown, over watershed time

 it is a storyline i hope isnt played out long with bethany sleeping with a few of nathan's mates/clients/business colleagues aka all dirty sleaze bags

----------


## Kim

> was it rape, did she ever say no, of course we know she didnt want it but she didnt put up a fight or call out no or call out for nathan, mel or anyone unless we are to assume she did and it wasnt shown, over watershed time
> 
>  it is a storyline i hope isnt played out long with bethany sleeping with a few of nathan's mates/clients/business colleagues aka all dirty sleaze bags


I think it was deliberately done like that to raise awareness that being coerced like that is wrong, and to encourage anyone who might be in a similar relationship to get out. 

They might've wanted to prompt discussion as to whether it qualifies as rape or not (I'd imagine it's something that there would be differing opinions about, with the way it was shown.)

----------


## Perdita

Terrified Bethany Platt is burnt with cigarette by twisted groomer Nathan in shocking Coronation Street scenes
Corrie's Bethany Platt screams in agony as vile groomer Nathan Curtis burns her with a cigarette in shocking scenes filmed this week.
Meanwhile twisted Nathan (Chris Harper) stood by, ignoring her pleas for help.
And these images show that things are set to get worse for the vulnerable teenager.
One source said: “Bethany at first couldn’t see how dangerous a situation she was getting into.
“But when Neil rapes her – with Nathan – standing by, she realises the truth in the worst way possible.
“And Nathan soon makes it clear that he will hurt her physically if she tries to stop him.”
We on Sunday revealed Corrie’s plans to air the shocking storyline - inspired by horrors such as the sex ring in Rochdale - in December.And the decision to highlight the dangers of grooming has seen the ITV soap praised for raising awareness amongst young female viewers.

----------


## swmc66

In a court of law it would be classed as rape would'nt it if it was part of a sex ring and all about manipulation and fear. Neil and Nathan knew exactly what they were doing. It was against her consent at the end of the day.

----------

Glen1 (01-05-2017), lizann (02-05-2017), parkerman (01-05-2017), Perdita (01-05-2017), Ruffed_lemur (01-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

> In a court of law it would be classed as rape would'nt it if it was part of a sex ring and all about manipulation and fear. Neil and Nathan knew exactly what they were doing. It was against her consent at the end of the day.


 it might be hard to prove consent but yes i guess if sex ring is uncovered then it would help the case

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Bethany Platt has fallen into another sinister trap by getting engaged to her abuser Nathan Curtis.

Wednesday night's episode saw more scheming and manipulation from Nathan pay off as he convinced Bethany (Lucy Fallon) that he wants them to tie the knot.

A traumatic few days for Bethany has seen her coerced into having sex with Nathan's sleazy friend Neil, which left her questioning her relationship and the situation she was in.

Skilled as ever with his scheming, Nathan responded by freezing Bethany out, branding her childish and making her think that she was the one at fault.

After finally deciding it was time to lure Bethany back in, Nathan gave her a sob story about his past and asked her to marry him.

Unaware that Nathan has absolutely no intention of actually heading down the aisle, Bethany accepted the proposal and excitedly changed her social media status to "engaged" â much to the shock and disgust of her mum Sarah when she saw the latest update on her phone.


Sarah Platt in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
When Corrie returns on Friday, Sarah tries her best to hide her true feelings on the situation by paying a visit to Bethany at the salon and promising to always support her.

Bethany is overjoyed to be back on good terms with her mum, but she's struck by fresh terror when Neil unexpectedly arrives at the salon with Ian, one of his friends.

As Neil suggests Nathan should throw another party and invite Ian this time, Bethany struggles to hide her horror as she worries about what will be expected of her this time. Will she agree to the party? And could she end up being offered out to Ian next?


Bethany Platt panics when Neil brings his friend Ian along in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (03-05-2017), tammyy2j (04-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

sarah needs to finally do something

----------

tammyy2j (04-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

*Warning: The following article contains discussion of grooming and sexual violence that some readers may find triggering.*

Coronation Street's ongoing Bethany Platt grooming storyline has an end in sight.

Actress Lucy Fallon, whose character has been manipulated by the much-older and her now fiancÃ© Nathan Curtis (Christopher Harper) and his co-conspirator Mel Maguire (Sonia Ibrahim), revealed the storyline will conclude in the autumn, but it will get "loads worse" first.

"Things get loads worse, they really do," Fallon told the Press Association (via News and Star). "In the next few weeks you will start to see things get worse and worse. You will see this goes on for a bit.

"I think we know it's going on through the summer until the autumn and we know the end."

Neil and Bethany Platt in Coronation Street

She added: "I've known how it was going to end because I've been speaking to Kate [Oates] about how it's going to pan out.

"We got a say in how it's going to end, the NSPCC got a say too, it's been really good, everyone has given their advice. I think it's going to be a really good ending."


Neil and Bethany Platt in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Bethany has had to endure months of abusive and manipulative behaviour by Nathan as he plans to pimp her out to his friends and that plan is finally beginning to take shape for him.

Lucy also revealed the disturbing scene where she was coerced into having sex with Nathan's sleazy friend Neil, was much harder for her to watch than film.

"I didn't watch it when it was on, I watched it later on my own," she said.

"It was harder to watch than to film. When we filmed it it was done in about 20 minutes, the director was really quick and sensitive."


Neil and Bethany Platt in Coronation Street


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2017), parkerman (06-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

The latest development in a controversial storyline on Coronation Street street will show Bethany Platt discovering that one of the people grooming her is a policeman – of all people.

After weeks of torment at the hands of Nathan Curtis (Christopher Harper), Bethany (Lucy Fallon) reports her abuse to the authorities – only to come face-to-face with her attacker at the police station.

In a surprise, and unsettling, twist her boyfriend's unscrupulous associate Neil appears and tries to silence Bethany before she can go further with reporting her rape at the hands of a grooming ring.

Bethany was sexually assaulted by Neil in disturbing scenes that aired last week after she was set up by Nathan.

"You're not even safe in a police station," is the threat she is met with at by Neil, shutting down her efforts to protect herself from further harm at the hands of her attackers.

*Digital Spy* has reached out to ITV for comment.

Of course there are a number of other possibilities of who could rescue Bethany from her woes, as we discussed in our recent feature.

Surely Nathan has to get his comeuppance sooner or later – but who will bring about the change that sees Bethany's plight come to an end?

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2017), lizann (07-05-2017), Ruffed_lemur (07-05-2017), tammyy2j (09-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

craig now training for police, will his training officer be this neil and how many of nathan's mates will she sleep with

----------


## Kim

> craig now training for police, will his training officer be this neil and how many of nathan's mates will she sleep with


I think Craig will eventually play a part in the storyline being resolved. 

I was hoping Neil would be the only one but perhaps not  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

was there a dirty copper who tried it on with becky, stalked her, maybe he is part of this ring, i can't remember his name

----------


## Perdita

'Coronation Street's Bethany Platt is set to stab Gary Windass.
The troubled teenager - portrayed by Lucy Fallon - has found herself sliding down a slippery slope in recent weeks after she found herself caught up in a distressing grooming plot - something she's not aware of - but things are set to get even worse for the blonde student after she lashes out at her mother's boyfriend (Mikey North) when he tries to stop her from returning to her manipulative boyfriend Nathan.
Tina O'Brien - who plays Bethany's mother Sarah Platt - told the Radio Times magazine: "Sarah and Gary manage to get her home and she wakes up on the sofa and panics when she realises where she is and that she doesn't have her phone. She tries to make a run for it but Gary blocks her way, she starts throwing things and stabs Gary in the arm. It's terrifying and upsetting for Sarah to see her daughter in this state and Sarah does start to wonder if Bethany is, in fact, scared of Nathan."
The current storyline has seen Bethany's older boyfriend Nathan (Chris Harper) sell the innocent teen to his seedy friends for cash and it's set to get worse over time.
The plot has received some backlash from viewers who believe the footage is too graphic for the time of night the show is aired but Tina thinks Lucy is doing a fanastic job considering it's her first major storyline since she joined the soap in 2015.
She explained: "She's doing brilliantly - it's a big issue to take on and she's had some tough scenes to record. But she has done an amazing job.
"Growing up on 'Corrie', I had some tough storylines to work on and it is important to have people around you supporting you and helping you every step of the way. And I know Lucy feels protected in the same way that I did."

BANG Showbiz

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2017), Ruffed_lemur (09-05-2017), tammyy2j (09-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Mary not share her concerns with Sarah?

----------


## Kim

Awful that she is going to stab someone  :Sad:  Both Kylie and Brian Tilsley (Bethany's biological grandad) died from stabbing which just makes it worse.

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2017), Perdita (10-05-2017), tammyy2j (10-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Bethany Platt will be supported by Mary in the aftermath of her grooming ordeal
Coronation Street star Lucy Fallon has revealed that Mary Taylor will help her character Bethany Platt come to terms with her devastating grooming ordeal.
Bethany believes she is in a normal relationship with the much-older Nathan, unaware that he has been planning to pimp Bethany out to his friends ever since they first met.
After months of manipulative behaviour, Nathan's evil plan finally came to fruition last month as Bethany was coerced into having sex with his sleazy friend Neil.
Bethany did start to question Nathan's intentions in the aftermath of her night with Neil – but as ever, he had another plan up his sleeve when he popped the question to the teenager to put her mind at ease.
With the story certainly far from over, Bethany's ordeal certainly looks set to get worse before it gets better, but Lucy has revealed that her character will find Mary a pillar of support in the aftermath.
Recent scenes have seen Bethany find solace in a kind-hearted Mary – but hasn't yet confided in her over what's really been going on at Nathan's.
"Mary and Bethany are going to form a nice friendship," Lucy said to OK! Online. "Mary has been raped before so she's going to come in handy with Bethany when coming to terms with what happened further down the line."

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2017), mariba (13-05-2017), Ruffed_lemur (10-05-2017), tammyy2j (10-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Awful that she is going to stab someone  Both Kylie and Brian Tilsley (Bethany's biological grandad) died from stabbing which just makes it worse.


She is stabbing the wrong people, she should aim for Nathan and his friends, how many will she sleep with, I thought it would be one and she would wise up and escape

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2017), lizann (10-05-2017)

----------


## Glen1

For the life of me I don't understand Sarah's attitude , she knows Bethany is certainly not streetwise to the point of being naÃ¯ve , and yet seems to accept that her barely 17 yr old daughter is planning to get married. Surely any parent would be making a few local enquiries about Nathan ,get a wee bit of background info. He's obviously been involved with other girls in the past. Even a private detective would be a good investment .

----------

mariba (13-05-2017), tammyy2j (10-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> For the life of me I don't understand Sarah's attitude , she knows Bethany is certainly not streetwise to the point of being naÃ¯ve , and yet seems to accept that her barely 17 yr old daughter is planning to get married. Surely any parent would be making a few local enquiries about Nathan ,get a wee bit of background info. He's obviously been involved with other girls in the past. Even a private detective would be a good investment .


Audrey mentioned she needs her parents permission to wed, Sarah should go to the police although they are portrayed as very incompetent

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2017), lizann (12-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

_Warning: The following article contains discussion of grooming and sexual violence that some readers may find upsetting._

Here are the dramatic Coronation Street pictures we've all been waiting months to see â evil groomer Nathan Curtis being arrested.

Cast and crew have been working out on location today (May 10) for huge scenes which see Nathan nicked for his treatment of Bethany Platt.

Christopher Harper and Lucy Fallon, who play Nathan and Bethany, have been spotted filming a tense showdown for their characters which ends in a violent scuffle at a burger bar.

Although Nathan is used to getting away with his bad behaviour, it seems that he's pushing his luck too far this time, as he gets hauled away by police for his violent actions.

Nathan is clearly on the back foot for once as two police officers drag him away from the scene, but will this really be the end of his abuse?

As ever, on-location pictures can only tell some of the story and it's not totally clear yet whether the police know the full extent of Nathan's criminal activity by this point.

Nathan's sleazy friend Neil, who's part of the sex ring, is also a member of the police force â so fans may wonder whether he'll pull some strings to make sure he gets off lightly.

For now we can only speculate about whether this is the moment that Nathan really does get his comeuppance, or whether he'll wriggle his way out of trouble like he's done so many times before. We'll find out for sure when the scenes air in a couple of months' time.

Nathan and Bethany's dark storyline has been running since the beginning of the year but has intensified in recent weeks, as Bethany was coerced into having sex with Neil during a flat party.

Upcoming episodes will see Nathan make plans for a second "client" to sleep with Bethany, only to be thwarted when her mum Sarah gets suspicious and takes her back to the cobbles.

Lucy recently confirmed that Bethany and Nathan's story will run until the autumn â with the ending already decided by Corrie bosses.


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2017), parkerman (10-05-2017), tammyy2j (10-05-2017)

----------


## Glen1

Lets hope the autumn conclusion  deadline includes Nathan's trial, and of all the others involved. I guess May 10th filming would indicate perhaps a first or second week in July TV screening. Fingers crossed that we get to see all the trial ,sentencing ,the full works , and maybe a bonus of 'em all getting a good hiding off prison inmates, and not get short changed, following the arrests. Put Nathan in a cell with Jim MacDonald.

----------

lizann (10-05-2017), mariba (13-05-2017), parkerman (10-05-2017), Perdita (10-05-2017), Ruffed_lemur (10-05-2017), swmc66 (10-05-2017), tammyy2j (10-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Lets hope the autumn conclusion  deadline includes Nathan's trial, and of all the others involved. I guess May 10th filming would indicate perhaps a first or second week in July TV screening. Fingers crossed that we get to see all the trial ,sentencing ,the full works , and maybe a bonus of 'em all getting a good hiding off prison inmates, and not get short changed, following the arrests. Put Nathan in a cell with Jim MacDonald.


Glen, I can't see the last bit of your statement happening but it would be a great joy to me and many more, I am sure

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Warning: The following article contains discussion of grooming and sexual violence that some readers may find upsetting.

Coronation Street has another dark twist in store for Bethany Platt as her chance to escape Nathan Curtis's evil clutches could be thwarted.

Earlier this week, we revealed how cast and crew had been spotted filming on location for dramatic scenes which saw Nathan arrested following a public fight with Bethany.

All Corrie fans will have hoped this would be the moment that Nathan finally got his comeuppance, but these brand new pictures now cast doubt on that.

The Coronation Street team have been back on location today for scenes which see Bethany taken to the police station following her ordeal.


Coronation Street's Bethany Platt and Neil Clifton at the police station
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL
The troubled teenager is supported by her friend Craig Tinker, who's training with the police, but there's an upsetting twist in store which could mean justice isn't served after all.

Just as Bethany is being helped by Craig, policeman Neil Clifton suddenly sends him away and forces her into the police station.

Fans know that Neil is part of Nathan's sex ring himself and recently forced Bethany into sleeping with him during a flat party.

Could Neil's involvement mean that Nathan gets off the hook yet again? Will Bethany be scared off from pressing charges against Neil?

Or will Bethany still have the strength to speak out when her mum Sarah arrives at the station and comforts her?


Coronation Street's Sarah and Bethany Platt at the police station
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL
These pictures could tie in with a recent tabloid leak, which suggested that Neil would indeed scare off Bethany from telling the truth about Nathan.

Although unconfirmed by Corrie, newspaper reports suggested that Bethany will be terrified when Neil tries to silence her by saying: "You're not even safe in a police station."


Lucy Fallon, who plays Bethany, recently confirmed that her character's upsetting storyline won't end until the autumn â but the conclusion has already been decided by show bosses.

"Things get loads worse, they really do. In the next few weeks you will start to see things get worse and worse. You will see this goes on for a bit," Lucy told PA.

"I think we know it's going on through the summer until the autumn and we know the end."

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (12-05-2017), Ruffed_lemur (13-05-2017)

----------


## mariba

It's a good issue to be highlighted and coronation Street are doing a really good job with it. BUT - I honestly can't be watching until autumn with Bethany in the claws of those slimy horrible 'men'! It's far too upsetting to be watching that long.

----------

Glen1 (14-05-2017)

----------


## Glen1

> It's a good issue to be highlighted and coronation Street are doing a really good job with it. BUT - I honestly can't be watching until autumn with Bethany in the claws of those slimy horrible 'men'! It's far too upsetting to be watching that long.


I'm sure mariba ,quite a few viewers feel the same way ,which is a great shame. That such a well presented ,informative ,topical storyline could be ruined by corrie producers running this for too long. The autumn conclusion spoken about is very vague ,we've been there before with soaps, autumn to them is nearer November, which if true is way over the top. Let's hope September has it all finalised.

----------

swmc66 (15-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Bethany Platt is left devastated next week when evil abuser Nathan Curtis makes it clear that he expects her to sleep with Neil for a second time.
Bethany was forced to have sex with Neil at a party last month, which temporarily left her questioning Nathan's intentions until he manipulated her back on side.
Next week's episodes see Bethany's mum Sarah worried sick about her relationship with Nathan, having now seen clear signs that her daughter is actually scared of her older boyfriend.
Sarah decides that it's time to take decisive action by talking to the police and telling them everything she knows about Nathan.
The only problem is that the officer she's speaking to is Neil himself, giving fans their first glimpse of the dark twist that there's a corrupt policeman closely involved within the sleazy sex ring.
Pretending to be the perfect professional, Neil listens intently as Sarah tells him how terrified the Platts are over Bethany being influenced by her much older and controlling boyfriend.
Neil promises to talk to Bethany, but when he does, she's far too brainwashed to see the reality of her situation and is furious about her mum's interference.
When Neil takes Bethany back to Number 8 for a visit, she gets tough with her heartbroken mum by insisting that she wants nothing more to do with her.
Back at the flat later on, Nathan suggests they should invite Neil and his mate Ian over so Bethany can show her gratitude for Neil's "help" earlier in the day.
Knowing what will be expected of her, will Bethany agree to Nathan's demands?

----------


## Perdita

*Warning: This article contains discussion of grooming, which some readers may find upsetting.
*
Coronation Street's Bethany Platt has resorted to sleeping rough in the latest upsetting twist to her ongoing grooming storyline.

Bethany (Lucy Fallon) took centre stage in explosive scenes on Friday night (May 19) as her mum Sarah brought her back to the cobbles after finding her in a drunken state at Nathan Curtis's flat.

When Bethany passed out after too much booze, Sarah was adamant that she should never see Nathan again and even tried to keep her prisoner in the Platt house.

Terrified about missing her meeting with another of Nathan's sleazy friends, Bethany completely lost control by trashing her old family home and even stabbing Gary Windass with some broken glass in her desperate bid to escape. (Don't worry, Gary was fine!)




Knowing she'd cut ties with her family but also fearing the consequences of going against Nathan's wishes, a terrified Bethany found herself huddling under a bridge, alone and upset.

While we won't spoil too many details, Monday night's Corrie double bill will explore the aftermath of Bethany's time on the streets as we find out whether anyone comes to her rescue.


Bethany Platt ends up sleeping rough in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Next week's episodes also see Sarah decide to speak to the police about Nathan and his controlling ways, although she's still unaware of the full extent of what he's up to.

Unfortunately, Sarah gets nowhere as the officer she's speaking to is Neil, one of Nathan's evil accomplices.

Bethany soon finds herself back in Nathan's clutches and there's more horror to come when he suggests they invite Neil and Ian over to the flat. Knowing what will be expected of her, will Bethany agree?

Coronation Street continues on Monday (May 22) at 7.30pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Warning: This article contains discussion of grooming, which some readers may find upsetting.

Coronation Street's grooming storyline takes its most disturbing twist yet next week, as Bethany Platt is drugged and told to sleep with three different men.

Bethany has already been pimped out to Nathan Curtis's friends in recent weeks, but the evil villain steps up his sick games as he arranges another party at his flat in upcoming episodes.

As Nathan (Chris Harper) gets Bethany ready for the latest gathering, it's clear that she's dreading it once again but she feels powerless to speak up.

Determined to stay in control, Nathan secretly spikes Bethany's drink with pills and orders her to take off her engagement ring, claiming that he doesn't want their guests to be jealous.



Nathan Curtis asks Bethany Platt to take off her engagement ring in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
When Nathan's friends start to arrive, the pressure is clearly getting to Bethany as she becomes increasingly drunk due to her nerves over the scary situation.

Nathan is furious and takes Bethany to one side to punish her for her drunken behaviour, but he continues to play mind games by immediately apologising and begging her to give him another chance.

When Bethany returns to the party, Nathan encourages her to go to the bedroom followed by three of his mates, having already collected cash from all of them.


Bethany Platt and Nathan Curtis in new Coronation Street trailer
Â©  ITV
Speaking a
bout the sinister scenes, Lucy Fallon â who plays Bethany â revealed: "Bethany's drugged and confused, so she doesn't really know what's happening. Nathan directs her towards a room with three of his mates, where it looks like she's going to be raped.

"Bethany knows what's happening to her isn't right because she doesn't want to sleep with these men, but she can't see it as though she's being raped because she can't see past her love for Nathan.

"She really doesn't want to do it. She's been drugged by Nathan and he's saying that she doesn't have to do anything she doesn't want to, but it's all a form of manipulation. He might be saying that, but she knows full well what he expects of her.

"Then when there's three men in the room, she shouts for Mel. She's in shock and it's the first time she really starts to think that something is wrong â why are Nathan and Mel letting this happen to her?"


Shona Ramsey confronts Nathan Curtis in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Fortunately, there could be a light at the end of the tunnel for Bethany when Shona Ramsey (Julia Goulding) finally discovers what her evil ex-boyfriend is up to.

Shona has her own dark history with Nathan, but she only makes the connection that he's Bethany's boyfriend next week and is instantly horrified by her discovery.

After Shona tells David that Bethany is in danger, they team up with Sarah and Gary by racing to the tanning salon as Shona explains what's really been going on.

The group kick through the door to the salon and head up to the flat, but have they arrived in time to save Bethany?


Shona Ramsey tells David Platt that Bethany is in trouble in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Either way, it's clear there's still a long road ahead as Bethany still refuses to believe any of their warnings about Nathan when they come face-to-face.

Lucy added: "At first Bethany is confused because she's been drugged, but then she's mortified that they can see what's been going on.

"But she still won't accept that Nathan's done anything wrong. She's not listening to anything that the Platts are saying to her and she refuses to believe any of it.

"It's going to take her a long time to get her head round it. She believes everything that Nathan says to her, because in her eyes, she's been in a relationship with him for the last six months. When people start saying to her that she's been groomed, she can't accept that, because to her they're engaged and they love each other.

"An important part of portraying this storyline is that a lot of survivors of grooming and sexual exploitation say that they still couldn't see what was happening to them until a long time after it had been exposed."


David, Gary and Sarah rush to rescue Bethany in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV


*Coronation Street airs these scenes at 9pm all next week on ITV.*

_For more information on the National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children and how they can help you or someone who you know is in need, please click here.

Rape Crisis England and Wales works towards the elimination of sexual violence. If you've been affected by the issues raised in this story, you can access more information on their website or by calling the National Rape Crisis Helpline on 0808 802 9999. Rape Crisis Scotland's helpline number is 08088 01 03 02.

Readers in the US are encouraged to contact RAINN, or the National Sexual Assault Hotline on 800-656-4673._

Digital Spy

----------

Cheskazmum (23-05-2017), Glen1 (23-05-2017), parkerman (23-05-2017), tammyy2j (23-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder does Shona also know the police man Neil

----------

Glen1 (23-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has said that Bethany Platt's grooming storyline will continue to run long after her family learn about her ordeal.

Next week's scenes will see the story take its most disturbing twist yet, as Bethany is drugged and told to sleep with three different men.

Bethany has already been pimped out to Nathan Curtis's friends in recent weeks, but the evil villain steps up his deplorable games when he arranges another party at his flat in upcoming scenes.

Thankfully, there is some hope for the teen when Shona Ramsey discovers what her manipulative ex-boyfriend is up to and tells Bethany's family â as seen in the trailer previewing next week's big episodes.

But sadly, Bethany's ordeal won't end once her family finds out, with the show's producer teasing the story is far from over.

Speaking at a Coronation Street press event today (May 26), Kate said: "The Bethany story isn't over yet. Even though you will see Sarah, David and the Platts realise what's been happening and what she's been going through, it's not that simple.

"Because what Bethany has been through is a process of brainwashing, and just because you're pulled out of danger, doesn't mean that the lights are suddenly on and she can see what the truth is. There is a little way to go with her story still."


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (27-05-2017)

----------


## Glen1

Cannot decide from Kate Oates' comments whether Bethany will remain in Nathan's clutches staying at his flat with the abuse continuing. Or will leave, but fail to accept what has been happening to her, maybe even maintaining contact with Nathan and the other abusers ? If it is the former, Sarah could have Bethany made a Ward of Court ?

----------


## Perdita

> Cannot decide from Kate Oates' comments whether Bethany will remain in Nathan's clutches staying at his flat with the abuse continuing. Or will leave, but fail to accept what has been happening to her, maybe even maintaining contact with Nathan and the other abusers ? If it is the former, Sarah could have Bethany made a Ward of Court ?


Nathan will leave by September, I think Bethany might need to go to a hospital the same as Sarah did after she had Harry to get proper mental health support.  I hope how this will turn out anyway

----------

Glen1 (27-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Cannot decide from Kate Oates' comments whether Bethany will remain in Nathan's clutches staying at his flat with the abuse continuing. Or will leave, but fail to accept what has been happening to her, maybe even maintaining contact with Nathan and the other abusers ? If it is the former, Sarah could have Bethany made a Ward of Court ?


  i would think sarah wouldn't allow bethany to stay now truth is out even get cops who are not neil involved they has to be some decent good cops already querying nathan

----------

Glen1 (27-05-2017), tammyy2j (01-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

the other girl tonight looked very young much younger than bethany and she had same necklace, run bethany run

----------

Glen1 (01-06-2017), Perdita (01-06-2017), tammyy2j (01-06-2017)

----------


## Glen1

> I wonder does Shona also know the police man Neil


 Hope so,that tammy could explode the whole abuse syndicate right up in Nathan's face.Shona may not realise he's a police officer, see him in uniform .Be a good twist .

----------

tammyy2j (01-06-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hope so,that tammy could explode the whole abuse syndicate right up in Nathan's face.Shona may not realise he's a police officer, see him in uniform .Be a good twist .


I think Craig will catch him out as he is working close with him now as a mentor

----------

Glen1 (01-06-2017), lizann (01-06-2017), swmc66 (01-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street airs some of the show's darkest ever scenes tonight (June 2) as Bethany Platt's family come face-to-face with the true horrors of her grooming ordeal.

Bethany's abuser Nathan Curtis has sent her into a bedroom with three different men at his latest sleazy party, leaving Sarah, Gary and David shaken when they rush to rescue her and realise they may already be too late.

At a recent Coronation Street press day, show producer Kate Oates spoke to Digital Spy and other media about this week's challenging scenes and where things go from here.

Has this week's post-watershed timeslot given you more scope? Did you include things you wouldn't have done at 7.30pm?

"We did, but I was still very careful about what we should show. You've seen the three men file into the room, which is sinister as the door closes.

"There's also a moment where Bethany tries to get out and she says to Mel 'I'm in the wrong room', but Mel just closes the door on her. That's because, as we've established before, if it's not Bethany, it's going to be Mel. So Mel steps away from that situation.

"It was useful just to talk to the writers and the network about it, and say that when we did bring it to a point of the darkest drama, we did have this scope for a later timeslot.

"I also felt more comfortable thinking it was going to be a largely 9pm audience on the lines where Nathan was going through the numbers of men versus the number of girls who would be at the party. Mel asked if Bethany was ready for that and it was clear that she was going to be expected to have multiple partners that night. That was on the Monday, so we revealed there where we'd be taking the story.

"I don't think it's necessarily showing much more than we've done previously, though. We've always been careful with the imagery that we've shown â it's always been more suggested."

How do you think the cast have handled the story?

"We're so proud of Lucy Fallon (Bethany) and Chris Harper (Nathan) for what they've done. With Lucy in particular, the level of engagement that she's given in her performance from the get-go has just blown me away.

"There's been times when I've been mindful of what we've asked Lucy to bring to this, but every time I've asked her whether she's okay, the answer has been yes. There's a sense of Lucy doing it not just for herself, for the show and for the storyline, but she's also taken on the responsibility of voicing this for lots of people.

"It's been quite a humbling thing to see and to work with someone like Lucy who's brought so much to it, so I would like to publicly thank her for that."

What do you make of the recent criticism from some quarters that Neil being a policeman could deter viewers from coming forward?

"Certainly as this story progresses, we've worked hard to show that the police and those who support victims and survivors of this kind of abuse are in the main brilliant, highly trained, compassionate, professional, and will work very, very hard to get justice.

"There's a social and political side to this story as well as a dramatic side, and this was very much on the dramatic side of things. It can be challenging at times as a producer when you think: 'Do I want to show the police, who are in a position of responsibility, as having a bad apple in the barrel?' But I think you have to balance it by showing that in the main, overwhelmingly everyone else is caring and compassionate.

"What I like about that story is that not only does it serve as a dramatic twist and put extra pressure on Bethany, we've also got Craig in the mix, who is so idealistic. Neil is his mentor and Craig thinks he is great. Craig wants to be in the police because he thinks policemen are good. He wants to save the world and that's how he's going to do it, so I think we more than balance it.

"When you look at an episode in isolation, it's easy to be reactive and say 'that's a bad message', but you also have to look across the broader spectrum of episodes."

Lara, the other victim we saw this week, was very young. Was that a conscious decision?

"Yes. We will see Lara again. I'm happy to tell you that she is slightly older than she looks, but yes, that was a conscious decision. The casting department had a couple of options and we discussed them together. That was another 9pm decision, to introduce someone who was apparently underage who would, in real life, very much be a part of this circle.

"As an actress, we don't see her for very long, but she has such a haunted look. In a short time on screen, she makes a massive impact."


Coronation Street introduces another of Nathan's victims
Â©  ITV

What's her history?

"Nathan has collected these girls as he has gone along, really. For me, this is a feminist story for young women who have issues with self-esteem, who have been knocked and bullied. We have seen Bethany on diet pills, addicted to exercise pills, being rejected and having a really tough time. Her self-esteem was through the floor and she is very vulnerable.

"In this situation, it's important to see that young women need support because there are dangers out there and they can be very susceptible to them.

"With the character of Mel â and we'll learn more about her later, too â she seems like she could be just quite a hard, evil character if you look at her quite reductively, especially when she closes that door on Bethany. But she's just damaged too and we will learn more about that."

What can you tell us about the Platts finding out and their reactions?

"It's Shona who shines the light on it and puts it into words of one syllable for them. She makes the pieces fall into place. They've already seen elements that are odd up until now, like when they went to the flat and found Bethany passed out and scantily-dressed, or when they were at a party and it was just blokes.

"They have known things were weird and amiss, but it's one of those things where you think: 'Never in a million years could my clever daughter be in this situation'. Sarah hasn't seen the wood for the trees.


"What's interesting about Sarah and Bethany is that the age gap is relatively small and Sarah has been through a lot herself, including being groomed online. I think Sarah operates under this illusion that she knows what's going on with Bethany because she's still young and has seen it all but actually, that's not true.

"Times move really quickly and children and young people hide things from their parents, either through fear or just because that's the way things have always been.

"You never really know until you stop, look, communicate and trust. It's about opening communication, talking, giving people safe places to talk and letting people know they will be listened to â that is absolutely key."

Will Gail and Audrey become more involved in the story?

"They will in terms of the family dynamic. Certainly once it's all been revealed, they will know what's happening. I think we do focus it largely on Bethany, Sarah, Gary and Craig, as well as the off-shoot with David and Shona. David will see a different side to Shona as she's a bit of a hero. David likes them complicated, as we know!"

What else can you tell us about what's coming up?

"A character who is useful for us in this story is Mary and the storyline that she set up at Christmas, where we learned that Mary had been raped when she was young and had this forgotten son. I think people might think we have forgotten about that storyline, but we always knew that we wanted to build a bond between Bethany and Mary, which you've seen us gently seed in over recent weeks.

"It's that outside voice, I think. Bethany trusts Mary in a different kind of way, so maybe Mary can help break down some of those walls."

How did you get into the mindset of Nathan when you scripted him?

"To be honest, that's a lot of writer collaboration. I can think of certain lines of dialogue that have come from different writers in the room that have built this monster, basically.

"When we first storylined Nathan, we wanted him to have some charm and for Bethany to see him as a superhero â a person who scooped her up literally and saved her life. We didn't want any clichÃ©s on how he looks â he should look like a bit of a catch, so that you can imagine if he went by a school, that teenage girls would notice him as he drove past in his nice car.

"You do read about cases, but often these offer far more information on victims and survivors than they do perpetrators, so I have to say it was more about building him in the writers' room rather than through research. Ultimately, he's just a terrible, selfish, greedy man.

"Chris has played him amazingly. The subtleties of when he is confusing Bethany were very much built in the writers' room. Debbie Oates scripted that with lines like 'you don't know how much it turns me on to see you with other men'.

"It's just baffling for Bethany, it's the first person she has slept with and it confuses her so much, especially with Mel telling her that it's just sex and she's looking too much into it. So she doesn't feel like she can ask any more questions.

"There were also the scenes of Nathan burning Bethany with a cigarette and then apologising. That's his way of marking his territory. But I do think Chris has played it with subtlety and really showed the coercive control and systematically isolating her from her friends and family."

Is there a light at the end of the tunnel for Bethany?

"Yes, I definitely want to keep Lucy central to the show, as she has shone through this and Tina O'Brien has just been amazing too. We have some plans. What is nice about where this storyline goes is that when the scales do fall from Bethany's eyes, and she does realise it's not right, she takes some power back.

"We see Bethany being active in saving herself rather than just being told. It's a story for feminists â I really wanted her to take some of that power back."


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (03-06-2017), parkerman (02-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss teases romance for Bethany Platt and Craig Tinker after her grooming ordeal
"He adores her."
Coronation Street will explore the strong bond between Bethany Platt and Craig Tinker when he becomes a pillar of support for her as she comes to terms with Nathan Curtis's abuse.
Viewers have already seen new constable Craig piece together evidence of Bethany's grooming ordeal, while also saving the life of Shona Ramsey after she was beaten by thugs hired by evil Nathan.
But with Bethany's family about to save her from Nathan's clutches, both actress Lucy Fallon and show boss Kate Oates have teased that her bond with Craig Tinker will become her saving grace in the aftermath.
Speaking about what's next for Bethany after her ordeal with Nathan, Lucy said: "I think for Bethany, it's like a really long process for her.
"She's never going to get over what happened to her and it's a longer process to get to normality.
"I think Craig is going to help her and they've got a good friendship, but I don't know what's coming."
However, Kate quickly chipped in: "He adores her!"
Coronation Street airs some of the show's darkest ever scenes tonight (June 2) as Bethany Platt's family come face-to-face with the true horrors of her grooming ordeal.
Bethany's abuser Nathan Curtis has sent her into a bedroom with three different men at his latest sleazy party, leaving Sarah, Gary and David shaken when they rush to rescue her and realise they may already be too late.


Digital Spy


_I would like them to get together, Craig would be good for her after her ordeal_

----------

Glen1 (03-06-2017), lizann (02-06-2017), tammyy2j (05-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

they should not rush this craig romance and her getting over her grooming ordeal, her recovery

----------

swmc66 (02-06-2017), tammyy2j (05-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> they should not rush this craig romance and her getting over her grooming ordeal, her recovery


In soapland, that is impossible, they never allow for long grieving and healing processes.  But Craig could provide reassurance to her that not all men are like Nathan and his mates and that is important too after this storyline

----------

Glen1 (03-06-2017), lizann (03-06-2017), swmc66 (02-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

sarah should have demanded a doctor check bethany and her clothes examined as when she came out of bedroom her dress looked off and her a mess presumably from 3 forcing themselves on her

----------


## swmc66

You cannot force someone to have an examination.

----------


## Glen1

All police areas have  specialist teams to deal with such incidents, but maybe if a professional explained to Bethany the high risk she faced of contracting a S.T.D. she might get checked. As you say lizann very surprised Sarah or someone in the family didn't contact the police straight away .David involved with Shona at the hospital ,so not really available.They just seemed to toddle off to bed, be alright in the morning attitude. Shona did say she suspected Bethany was being abused so ignorance wasn't an excuse. Needed a forensic team to search the flat. Nathan has been arrested on previous occasions for allegations of assault on girls, with Bethany providing him with false alibi's. These would still be logged on police computers and would show up automatically when his name was put on the computer.

----------

Perdita (03-06-2017), tammyy2j (05-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> All police areas have  specialist teams to deal with such incidents, but maybe if a professional explained to Bethany the high risk she faced of contracting a S.T.D. she might get checked. As you say lizann very surprised Sarah or someone in the family didn't contact the police straight away .David involved with Shona at the hospital ,so not really available.They just seemed to toddle off to bed, be alright in the morning attitude. Shona did say she suspected Bethany was being abused so ignorance wasn't an excuse. Needed a forensic team to search the flat. Nathan has been arrested on previous occasions for allegations of assault on girls, with Bethany providing him with false alibi's. These would still be logged on police computers and would show up automatically when his name was put on the computer.


Again, this is drama and would not be 100% percent true to real life.  I like to think they will show us Bethany now getting professional help to get her mind unwashed off Nathan and I like to think her friendship with Craig will help with that too.  Also think Nathan's downfall will be Bethany's false alibis once the whole story becomes clear.  Will be a couple of more months and I am looking forward to see Nathan and Mel and the rest of the abusers getting sentenced and for Bethany the help she clearly will need

----------

Glen1 (03-06-2017), tammyy2j (05-06-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

I think he will be released without charge and I also think she will be in denial and keep running back to him .

----------


## Perdita

> I think he will be released without charge and I also think she will be in denial and keep running back to him .


He will be released from the charges for bodily harm but will eventually be done for sex trafficking later this year

----------


## swmc66

Good

----------


## tammyy2j

> All police areas have  specialist teams to deal with such incidents, but maybe if a professional explained to Bethany the high risk she faced of contracting a S.T.D. she might get checked. As you say lizann very surprised Sarah or someone in the family didn't contact the police straight away .David involved with Shona at the hospital ,so not really available.They just seemed to toddle off to bed, be alright in the morning attitude. Shona did say she suspected Bethany was being abused so ignorance wasn't an excuse. Needed a forensic team to search the flat. Nathan has been arrested on previous occasions for allegations of assault on girls, with Bethany providing him with false alibi's. These would still be logged on police computers and would show up automatically when his name was put on the computer.


I was expecting more from Gail, she was prepared to fight Eileen over Todd being gay and also I think Sarah Louise needs to step up and get her head out of the clouds

----------

Glen1 (05-06-2017), lizann (05-06-2017), Perdita (05-06-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Todays the first full episode i have watched after weeks. Cannot believe how niave Bethany is

----------

Glen1 (05-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Todays the first full episode i have watched after weeks. Cannot believe how niave Bethany is


I think unless you have been in her situation and been brainwashed like she has, you might never understand it.

----------

Glen1 (05-06-2017), parkerman (06-06-2017), swmc66 (06-06-2017), tammyy2j (06-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Todays the first full episode i have watched after weeks. Cannot believe how niave Bethany is


silly girl how is sleeping with many older men not wrong to her

----------

Glen1 (05-06-2017), tammyy2j (06-06-2017)

----------


## Glen1

All valid points guys imo. as you've all said on previous posts a combination of Craig , Shona , and maybe Mary could be Bethany's lifeline. For me the biggest slimeball next to Nathan is Neil ,what a betrayal of everthing and everyone he should represent.   :Sad:

----------

lizann (06-06-2017), parkerman (06-06-2017), Perdita (06-06-2017), swmc66 (06-06-2017), tammyy2j (06-06-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> All valid points guys imo. as you've all said on previous posts a combination of Craig , Shona , and maybe Mary could be Bethany's lifeline. For me the biggest slimeball next to Nathan is Neil ,what a betrayal of everthing and everyone he should represent.


Does Neil really have a wife and kids himself?

Also does Nathan try and sell his girls abroad?

----------


## Glen1

> Does Neil really have a wife and kids himself?
> 
> Also does Nathan try and sell his girls abroad?


The wife and kids line sounded a tale for Bethany's benefit. , tammy, but a guy like him ? 

 Could be with Nathan , getting Bethany to find her passport, entice her for a holiday abroad ? bet he knows traffickers to sell her to. Don't think he'd risk anything more close to home. The police liaison officer mentioned something that a bail condition for Nathan was to have no contact with Bethany.

----------


## tammyy2j

> The wife and kids line sounded a tale for Bethany's benefit. , tammy, but a guy like him ? 
> 
>  Could be with Nathan , getting Bethany to find her passport, entice her for a holiday abroad ? bet he knows traffickers to sell her to. Don't think he'd risk anything more close to home. The police liaison officer mentioned something that a bail condition for Nathan was to have no contact with Bethany.


He showed up where she lives with her family last night

----------


## Perdita

> Does Neil really have a wife and kids himself?
> 
> Also does Nathan try and sell his girls abroad?


I would not be surprised if he has a wife and kids... or at least an ex-wife

----------


## Perdita

*Warning: The following article contains discussion of grooming and sexual violence that some readers may find upsetting.*

Coronation Street's controversial grooming storyline involving Bethany Platt has been one of the most talked-about soap plots of the year.

Sleazy salon owner Nathan Curtis has manipulated the vulnerable schoolgirl for months, making her fall for him, isolating her from her family, making her reliant on him, then ensnaring the unsuspecting teen into a sick sex ring and forcing her to sleep with other men at sinister "parties". As Bethany became trapped in her abuser's web, it's made for grim but gripping viewing.

Early controversy questioning whether a soap should even be tackling such topics has given way to widespread praise as the plot has unfolded, even in the broadsheet press, and drawn attention to a difficult and sensitive subject.

As the story reaches a dramatic peak this week, here are five reasons why it's been one of the most compelling â and important â soap stories of 2017.


*1. It's tackled an important topic*

Sexual grooming of young girls is not a ratings-grabbing, sensationalised soap fantasy â unfortunately it's a very real thing. Charities including the NSPCC have commended Corrie for showing how predatory older people like nasty Nathan abuse young victims such as Bethany, showering them with flattery and attention to reel them in before turning on them and revealing their true agenda.

The storyline was inspired by real-life cases that hit the headlines, such as the Rochdale scandal (also the basis for recent BBC drama Three Girls), where underage girls were groomed to be part of a child sex ring and the local authorities did nothing for months.

Hopefully, Corrie's story will encourage victims to come forward and seek help, and increase awareness of the dangers girls like Bethany are at risk from.


*2. It's been a masterclass in brilliant storytelling*


Talk about a slow burner â the roots of the storyline stretch right back to Bethany's bullying and crush on older guy Gary Windass last year, as well as her body and self-esteem issues and use of diet pills, which led to the overdose at Christmas where she collapsed in the ginnel, which led to Nathan finding her... And that was just laying the groundwork.

Corrie is telling a story in a way unique to soap by taking its time, digging deeper into the characters' motivations and making the audience more emotionally engaged.

Months went by as we watched charming Nathan woo Bethany and while there was clearly something off about him, we â like his victim â failed to see his true colours until it was too late. Nathan's chilling calculation into slowly getting vulnerable, innocent Bethany exactly where he wanted her has been mirrored by the perfect, precision plotting.

When questioned in private about proposing to Bethany, Nathan casually smirked how the engagement ring "will be on another dumb kid's finger in a month". He's known all along where this story has been going â right up to the terrifying moment this week when he planned to sell Bethany abroad into sex slavery.

*3. It's tapped into the history of the Platts*


Delving into the Platt clan's past has put Bethany's situation into context, making her manipulation more tragically believable. With all the goings-on at No.8 in recent years â Callum Logan's murder, Sarah's breakdown, Kylie's death â it's no wonder Bethany felt lost.

Meeting suave older man Nathan, she was desperate to prove she wasn't just a little kid, but it was that emotional immaturity and need for affection that allowed her to be taken advantage of.

Viewers were also reminded of how Sarah fell prey to an online pervert when she was around her daughter's age; vulnerable at being a mum at the age of 14, lonely Sarah met a paedophile online posing as a teenager and ended up being held hostage in his house. Having gone through a similar experience, Sarah's guilt at failing to protect her daughter has been heartbreaking.

*4. The acting has been phenomenal*


Lucy Fallon has come into her own at the centre of all this and deserves all the awards and praise surely coming her way. Taking Bethany on a difficult journey from wide-eyed innocence, to the flutterings of first love, to finally fragile fear as the haunted victim of coercion and sexual assault, she's made fans care so much about the character that we've been shouting at the screen as she fell deeper into danger.

It's also reminded us how great Tina O'Brien is â a kid herself when she portrayed Sarah's teenage pregnancy all those years ago, it's interesting to see her coping as the mum of a young adult in a horrifying situation.

But perhaps the hardest job has been Christopher Harper's, who has hit just the right notes as evil Nathan. Charismatic, seductive, sinister and terrifying â sometimes all in the same scene â it's been an amazing, unnerving performance.

*5. That scene with Mary...*


Special mention must go to Mary Taylor stealing the show and almost saving the day â Monday's emotional exchange between her and Bethany as the kooky florist relived her own experience of being raped as a teenager was brilliantly handled and responsibly showed support is out there for anyone in Bethany's situation.

Who didn't cheer when Mary took on Nathan as he bundled scared Bethany into his car? While she couldn't stop the girl getting away, it was undoubtedly Mary's wise words that made Ms Platt question this sinister scenario. And again, fine work from Patti Clare, showing there's more to "mad" Mary than killer one-liners as she's tying a posy at Preston's Petals.

For more information on the National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children and how they can help you or someone who you know is in need, please click here.

Rape Crisis England and Wales works towards the elimination of sexual violence. If you've been affected by the issues raised in Bethany's storyline, you can access more information on their website or by calling the National Rape Crisis Helpline on 0808 802 9999. Rape Crisis Scotland's helpline number is 08088 01 03 02.

Readers in the US are encouraged to contact RAINN, or the National Sexual Assault Hotline on 800-656-4673.


_Digital Spy_


I don't often agree with DS  but I do in this case!

----------

Rear window (21-06-2017), Ruffed_lemur (22-06-2017), tammyy2j (24-06-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Loved the scene with Mary.  Really seemed to help Bethany.

----------

tammyy2j (24-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

*Warning: The following article contains discussion of grooming and sexual violence that some readers may find upsetting.*

Coronation Street's powerful child grooming plot will end with dramatic trial scenes, if the rumours are to be believed.

The Mirror reports that Nathan Curtis will be put on trial for his sex ring crimes, and Bethany Platt will eventually be convinced to give evidence against him via video link.

As we've seen with his friend Neil in the police force, Nathan has plenty of friends in high places. Will be able to wiggle his way out of this one or will he finally get his comeuppance?

Of course, this is all unconfirmed for now, so we'll have to keep watching to see what happens.

Recent episodes have seen Bethany escape from Nathan as he tried to take her to another country to sell her abroad, but Neil is still around and trying to keep her quiet.

Corrie producer Kate Oates recently confirmed that Bethany would be taking some power back when she finally sees Nathan's true colours.

She said: "What is nice about where this storyline goes is that when the scales do fall from Bethany's eyes, and she does realise it's not right, she takes some power back.

"We see Bethany being active in saving herself rather than just being told. It's a story for feminists â I really wanted her to take some of that power back."

Coronation Street airs Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays on ITV.

For more information on the National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children and how they can help you or someone who you know is in need, please click here.

Rape Crisis England and Wales works towards the elimination of sexual violence. If you've been affected by the issues raised in Bethany's storyline, you can access more information on their website or by calling the National Rape Crisis Helpline on 0808 802 9999. Rape Crisis Scotland's helpline number is 08088 01 03 02.

Readers in the US are encouraged to contact RAINN, or the National Sexual Assault Hotline on 800-656-4673.


Digital Spy

----------

Ruffed_lemur (25-06-2017), swmc66 (24-06-2017)

----------


## mariba

I want that Neil to get caught as well.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (25-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I want that Neil to get caught as well.


I am pretty sure he will join Nathan in the Accused Dock

----------

mariba (25-06-2017)

----------


## mariba

I actually want Neil to be caught more than Nathan. Like Bethany said, 'it's even worse that he's a policeman'.

----------

Perdita (25-06-2017), Ruffed_lemur (26-06-2017), swmc66 (27-06-2017)

----------


## Cheetah

> I actually want Neil to be caught more than Nathan. Like Bethany said, 'it's even worse that he's a policeman'.


Think Craig will have something to do with it - he's already trying to work out what Bethany meant by her cryptic (but drunken) remark.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (28-06-2017), swmc66 (27-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Warning: This article contains discussion of grooming, which some readers may find upsetting.

Coronation Street heaps more heartache on Bethany Platt and her family next week as they're told that there won't be any justice in her sexual exploitation case.

Bethany (Lucy Fallon) recently made a brave move as she finally reported evil Nathan Curtis to the police for grooming her, but it seems that her troubles are still far from over.

Next week's Corrie episodes see Bethany confide in her new friend Mary Taylor by admitting that she's dreading Nathan's court case.

Mary assures Bethany that she's done the right thing by reporting Nathan, but the Platts later learn that there won't actually be a court case at all.





This is because the authorities have decided there isn't enough evidence to press charges against Nathan, leaving him free to strike again by targeting other vulnerable girls.

Still full of self-loathing after her ordeal, Bethany tells the Platts that the outcome is all her own fault for being "so gullible and stupid" in the first place.

Sarah and Mary are both left wishing they could do something more to help Bethany, but it's Sarah who takes the bull by the horns by vowing to speak to the "friendly police officer" who's previously been involved in the case.

The "friendly" guy in question is actually sleazy Neil Clifton, who is involved in the sex ring and has been abusing his position in the police to keep his criminal associates out of trouble.

Could Sarah be unwittingly bringing fresh danger to the Platts' doorstep by getting Neil involved again?

And after recent tabloid reports claimed that there will ultimately be a trial for Nathan which will bring about his final comeuppance, could new evidence still come to light?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, July 7 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

Rape Crisis England and Wales works towards the elimination of sexual violence. If you've been affected by the issues raised in Bethany's storyline, you can access more information on their website or by calling the National Rape Crisis Helpline on 0808 802 9999. Rape Crisis Scotland's helpline number is 08088 01 03 02.

_Digital Spy_

----------


## Lennie

He is lovely and she has found a great mate and a person who is genuine and real with her, and someone she feels vulnerable and can open up to....  really enjoying their scenes. And he completely adores her

Spoiler
https://twitter.com/MirrorTV/status/892123330341462019

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Bethany Platt finds herself back in terrible danger later this year as Mel Maguire kidnaps her.

Soap fans had been hoping that Bethany's ordeal was over after she reported evil groomer Nathan Curtis and corrupt cop Neil Clifton to the police recently.

Unfortunately, it seems that Nathan's sidekick Mel still has one more trick up her sleeve as she abducts Bethany in a twisted new plan.

Lucy Fallon and Sonia Ibrahim, who play Bethany and Mel, have been pictured filming the dramatic scenes out on location today (July 31) and we have your first look right here.


Mel Maguire kidnaps Bethany Platt in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

The tense scenes show Mel take Bethany off to the side of a railway and leave her terrified by dragging her by the hair and threatening her with a metal bar.

Although you'll have to tune in to see exactly what happens, it looks like Mel could be trying to intimidate Bethany ahead of Nathan and Neil's trial, where she's expected to give evidence.


Mel Maguire kidnaps Bethany Platt in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

In another horrifying twist, Bethany frantically tries to escape from Mel but runs towards an oncoming train in her sheer panic.

While it'd be a big surprise if Corrie killed off Bethany after her popularity with viewers this year, could she end up being injured in a horror incident? Or will it be a terrifying near-miss?

And does this incident mean that Mel will never do the right thing by helping the Platts to get justice against Nathan?


Mel Maguire kidnaps Bethany Platt in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

Coronation Street usually films its on-location scenes six to eight weeks in advance, so we won't see this episode until the autumn.

Lucy and Sonia certainly seemed all smiles in-between takes, but it looks like the stakes on screen have never been higher.



Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2017)

----------


## Glen1

Forgot all about Mel, thought previously  she had a lot of empathy with Bethany. Wonder why the corrie writers have introduced this twist in the story?

----------


## Perdita

> Forgot all about Mel, thought previously  she had a lot of empathy with Bethany. Wonder why the corrie writers have introduced this twist in the story?


She is/was an accomplice as she knew what Nathan was doing and she could have stopped it ... so she either dies (Lucy Fallon has just signed another contract for a year so she won't) or it will lead to her arrest and subsequent jail time

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2017)

----------


## Glen1

I suppose Mel , realising what she's doing, could turn Queens evidence and appear in court for the prosecution. Just thought it was a lot of effort on corries part for Mel, a fringe character in the storyline.Still if it's good viewing ,fine.

----------


## lizann

> Forgot all about Mel, thought previously  she had a lot of empathy with Bethany. Wonder why the corrie writers have introduced this twist in the story?


she was more jealous of bethany with nathan, loved him too so he working on her to get bethany to change story or kill her

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she seeing a counsellor?

----------


## Perdita

Good news, Coronation Street fans! Bethany Platt is back in the UK after all.

Although there were fears that Bethany might be leaving Weatherfield for good, actress Lucy Fallon has given fans a glimpse into what goes on behind the cobbles.

And it looks like Bethany's got a new look â or a disguise.


Lucy Fallon filming for Coronation Street
Â©  INSTAGRAM @LUCYFALLONX

Sharing images of her getting ready to film on-set on her Instagram, Lucy inadvertently revealed that no, Bethany won't be stopping in Milan forever. At least we hope so.

Rumours began to swirl that Lucy would be bowing out of the soap after her character stayed behind in Italy while her mum Sarah and Gary Windass returned home.

After going through a gruelling ordeal with the grooming trial, Bethany went to stay with her great uncle for a recuperative trip.

Sarah and Gary seemed to suggest that Bethany would be staying abroad for good, but these latest pics have restored our faith in the Platts once more.

It's also worth nothing that Corrie bosses don't want Lucy to go anywhere just yet either, after producer Kate Oates previously suggested to Digital Spy that there would be a future for the character.

"I definitely want to keep Lucy central to the show, as she has shone through this," she said back in June. "We have some plans."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is tipped to be lining up a new storyline for Bethany Platt that will see the teen turn to lap dancing after her grooming ordeal.

Bethany's harrowing grooming plot, which saw Nathan Curtis abuse and groom Bethany for his depraved sex ring, came to an end last month as the teen gave evidence against Nathan Curtis during his trial for grooming.

Following the trial, Bethany went to stay with her great uncle in Milan for a recuperative trip but actress Lucy Fallon confirmed she was back on the Corrie set filming new scenes with a post on Instagram earlier this month.

And now, according to The Sun, Bethany's return will see her become a secret lap dancer as she struggles to cope with what she went through, with the rumours saying that being a lap dancer becomes a way for Bethany to have control over men.

Of course, this is all just a rumour for now, with a Coronation Street spokesperson telling Digital Spy: "We don't comment on storyline speculation."

But last week we caught up with Lucy Fallon at the Inside Soap Awards, and the actress hinted that there are dark times ahead for her character.


Bethany Platt finds herself in danger out on the town in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
"It's hard to say as she's not recovered and it's something that will stay with her forever," Lucy said when we asked what's next for Bethany.

"There is stuff coming up in the next few months to a year that is still quite dark and it's a reflection of everything that's happened. So she's not going to be particularly happy yet, but hopefully soon."


Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (21-11-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I hope it is not true

----------

lizann (20-11-2017), parkerman (19-11-2017), Perdita (19-11-2017), tammyy2j (21-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I hope it is not true


Nor do I but I fear Kate  Oates will make it happen ...  :Sad:

----------

parkerman (19-11-2017), tammyy2j (21-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I hope it is not true


is bethany the new carla with only misery bad storylines for her

----------

tammyy2j (21-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> is bethany the new carla with only misery bad storylines for her


Bethany will need time to deal with the Nathan part of her life and that won't be easy but they should show her getting counselling rather than becoming a lap dancer ...

----------

lizann (20-11-2017), parkerman (20-11-2017), Ruffed_lemur (20-11-2017), tammyy2j (21-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Bethany will need time to deal with the Nathan part of her life and that won't be easy but they should show her getting counselling rather than becoming a lap dancer ...


 i agree it would be good to see her recovery if throughly ever she would fully recover be done slowly not rushed and to start with counselling maybe have her try reach out help others, centre volunteer 

is this the big controversial storyline?

http://metro.co.uk/2017/11/11/corona...-year-7064474/

----------

Perdita (20-11-2017), tammyy2j (21-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Lucy Fallon has confirmed that her character Bethany Platt will become a lapdancer in an upcoming storyline â and there's a heartbreaking reason for her decision.

While speaking to the Manchester Evening News, Lucy revealed that Bethany's turn as a dancer is a way for the teenager to 'recover' from her horrific grooming ordeal.

Admitting that Bethany has a long road to recovery ahead of her, Lucy said: "She takes back control of her own body and the way she views herself.

"Bethany does get a job at the strip club and for Bethany it's a thing to say that she has control over what those men can do to her so they can't touch her and they can't do anything to her."

Hinting that Bethany's new job might not empower her in the way she hopes, Lucy added: "In her mind she's laughing at them as she's doing it.

"Obviously a lot of people will be asking, 'Why is she doing that? That's ridiculous', but it's the way that she's recovering â whether that's the right thing is another story."

Corrie fans will soon be seeing Bethany back on their screens, as it's now been confirmed that she will be returning to the Cobbles next week.

Sarah's earlier announcement that Bethany would be staying abroad for the foreseeable future sparked speculation from worried fans that she might not be returning to the Street at all.

But thankfully, that's not the case.


Digital Spy

----------

Rear window (22-11-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has confirmed a romance for Bethany Platt and Craig Tinker is on the cards next year.

Craig was a pillar of support for his friend Bethany during her harrowing grooming ordeal â and fans have been rooting for the pair to get together ever since.

Lucy Fallon, who plays Bethany, recently teased a possible future for the duo, but the show's producer Kate has now revealed that romance is definitely on the cards.

Speaking to the Radio Times, Kate said: "In news that should gladden the heart of even the most Scrooge-like curmudgeon â Bethany will embark on a tentative romance with Craig. Glad tidings indeed!"

The happy teaser comes following the news that the Bethany would turn to lapdancing in the aftermath of her abuse at the hands of evil Nathan Curtis.

Speaking about the plot, Lucy said: "She takes back control of her own body and the way she views herself.

"Bethany does get a job at the strip club and for Bethany it's a thing to say that she has control over what those men can do to her so they can't touch her and they can't do anything to her.

"Obviously a lot of people will be asking, 'Why is she doing that? That's ridiculous,' but it's the way that she's recovering â whether that's the right thing is another story."

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...nce-confirmed/

----------


## sean slater

Very surprised there is not a thread dedicated to this. However in my opinion their relationship is what they should be showing over Christmas, rather than all the doom and gloom of Phelan, Adam and Aidan. 

Whoever has read the spoilers will know that Bethany finally tells Craig on Boxing day that she wants them to start a relationship but that she wants to take things slow. As she has realised how great a guy Craig is  :Smile:  

I am really looking forward to what is in store for the pair. I think they could be really good for one another. I already feel like it's going to be the new 'Stacey and Bradley (EE)', so I hope the writers don't disappoint.

----------

Rear window (17-12-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Currently Corrie writers are doing a great job in disapointing us. It would be nice to have a happy storyline. I think the boys outside her house knew her story so were staring and making fun.

----------


## sean slater

I was wrong about Boxing Day. Surprised they got together on Friday night  :Smile:  Fabulous though, hopefully more Craig and Bethany to come during Christmas. I'm looking forward to seeing how their relationship will work. They have fun together but bringing romance to the table will provide a different dynamic. It's also quite nice that Craig's a virgin and Bethany hasn't had good experience with sexual relationships, so its sort of the first time for both of them. Give them more time to get used to each other and for their feelings to develop and grow before moving onto the next level.

----------

Rear window (17-12-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Well we can hope, Sean, but as Ms Oakes has made a pig's ear of every other storyline in Corrie, I wouldn't bet on it.

----------

Perdita (17-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I was wrong about Boxing Day. Surprised they got together on Friday night  Fabulous though, hopefully more Craig and Bethany to come during Christmas. I'm looking forward to seeing how their relationship will work. They have fun together but bringing romance to the table will provide a different dynamic. It's also quite nice that Craig's a virgin and Bethany hasn't had good experience with sexual relationships, so its sort of the first time for both of them. Give them more time to get used to each other and for their feelings to develop and grow before moving onto the next level.


I am not sure how Craig will like Beth becoming a lapdancer so I think their relationship will have many ups and downs before it goes to any other level

----------

Rear window (17-12-2017)

----------


## sean slater

I'm hoping her 'career' as a lap dancer is short lived. Found it quite weird finding that out. Her nan owns her own business, I know Bethany is just an apprentice there but does she not get a wage at all? She has plenty of family support. I don't understand why she would need to do it. I expect it's all going to be tied up around what happened to her with the grooming and how she feels about men and how she feels about herself. No doubt there will be some sordid man from the past in the club where she works, who is somehow connected to Nathan. 
But why? when she has just started seeing Craig, to take herself back to 'that place'. No offence to any lap dancers out there, I'm sure there's loads of differences between that and being groomed but it does still feel connected to how much respect you have for yourself.

----------

lizann (25-12-2017), Rear window (17-12-2017)

----------


## sean slater

I just read a few articles on why Bethany becomes a lap dancer and sources say that it is because she feels that she has control over the men, as they can't touch her and that she refuses to take her clothes off. Therefore it feels to her that she is taking some control back after what has happened to her. Can't imagine it lasting long. Either Craig or her family will find out i'm sure.

----------

Rear window (17-12-2017)

----------


## parkerman

She becomes a lap dancer because Kate Oakes is the producer. That's all you need to know!

----------

lizann (25-12-2017), Perdita (18-12-2017), Rear window (17-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

The actress has just signed a contract for another year .. fabulous news !! :Cheer:

----------

parkerman (24-12-2017), Rear window (24-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Her lapdancing storyline starts next week

----------

Rear window (03-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Her lapdancing storyline starts next week


it's terrible

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Bethany Platt to be arrested after glassing a lapdancing club customer?

Bethany Platt is set to find herself in a deeply troubling situation in upcoming Coronation Street scenes as she lashes out at a sleazy customer in the lapdancing club and glasses him. And it could be more than just her job that she loses as the police will undoubtedly want a word.

Boyfriend Craig Tinker has warned Bethany against working in Tassels, especially after her colleague Sam was injured by a customer. But Bethany remains determined that she is completely in control of the situation and loves her job as it gives her empowerment over men.

Even after her family discover the truth about her new job and Gary ends up beaten up by bouncers, Bethany remains insistent that she is going to keep going. But the situation then will turn dark next month when she is forced to fight back against a client â and she smashes a glass over his head.

The shocking showdown is bound to affect Bethanyâs viewpoint around her career â especially if she ends up arrested for the violent outburst. Could Bethany end up facing a potential prison sentence following the situation?

And will the altercation convince her to give up her role as a lapdancer?

----------

Rear window (23-01-2018)

----------


## parkerman

> Coronation Street spoilers: Bethany Platt to be arrested after glassing a lapdancing club customer?
> 
> Bethany Platt is set to find herself in a deeply troubling situation in upcoming Coronation Street scenes as she lashes out at a sleazy customer in the lapdancing club and glasses him. And it could be more than just her job that she loses as the police will undoubtedly want a word.
> 
> Boyfriend Craig Tinker has warned Bethany against working in Tassels, especially after her colleague Sam was injured by a customer. But Bethany remains determined that she is completely in control of the situation and loves her job as it gives her empowerment over men.
> 
> Even after her family discover the truth about her new job and Gary ends up beaten up by bouncers, Bethany remains insistent that she is going to keep going. But the situation then will turn dark next month when she is forced to fight back against a client – and she smashes a glass over his head.
> 
> The shocking showdown is bound to affect Bethany’s viewpoint around her career – especially if she ends up arrested for the violent outburst. Could Bethany end up facing a potential prison sentence following the situation?
> ...


They keep saying that as she is only 17 it is illegal. The police know she is only 17, so how come she is still there and the club owner not arrested?

----------

Brucie (25-01-2018), lizann (22-01-2018), Perdita (23-01-2018), swmc66 (22-01-2018), tammyy2j (22-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

She is a nasty little madam

----------


## Perdita

> They keep saying that as she is only 17 it is illegal. The police know she is only 17, so how come she is still there and the club owner not arrested?


Because the police are too busy having to  non-investigate an incident where a resident of Coronation Street in Weatherfield apparently went and pushed a young window cleaner off a high ladder

----------

Brucie (25-01-2018), parkerman (23-01-2018), Rear window (23-01-2018), tammyy2j (23-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Did Lucy Fallon wear her lapdancing outfit to the NTA's?  Looked like she nearly had a wardrobe malfunction  ...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Lucy Fallon has teased that the soap's fans shouldn't be expecting any happy storylines for Bethany Platt any time soon.

Speaking after picking up her first National Television Award win for Best Serial Drama performance, Lucy opened up about Bethany's hard-hitting grooming storyline and shared a few details about the character's road to recovery too.

"Our main goal was to raise as much awareness as possible and I think we've done that," Lucy told Digital Spy and other media about the plot backstage at the NTAs tonight (January 23).

"We sparked a conversation. People were talking about the storyline, people were talking about the issue of grooming. People came up to me in the street and spoke about their past of sexual abuse, so for me, that's everything. We completely did it justice, if that's the outcome."

As for Bethany's future, Lucy added that her character has a long way to go before she recovers from her ordeal.

"She's a lapdancer now â it's all a bit awkward!" Lucy added. "Obviously it's a very long road to recovery for Bethany and I just think it's gonna be quite a while before we see any actual happy storylines from her."

Luckily, it looks like we'll be seeing plenty more from Bethany as Lucy also confirmed that she has "no plans to leave" the soap.

"I am loving it, yes," she added.

Speaking of her NTA win, the actress shared that she was "shocked" but "delighted" and added that it was an honour to be in the same category as her Corrie co-star Barbara Knox.

"I feel very shocked, very overwhelmed, a little bit sick [but] obviously absolutely delighted," she added.

"I think I completely blacked out â I actually don't remember any of it. But I'm pretty sure I felt very good about it!"


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

since she won she will be pushed down our throats in awful storylines, she is a good actress not great not award deserving

----------

helena1414 (29-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> since she won she will be pushed down our throats in awful storylines, she is a good actress not great not award deserving


I think she deserves the award she got for a greatly portrayed grooming victim but of course praise needs to go to scriptwriters  (omg  what am I saying  :EEK!:   ) and whole production team too. And I rather have Bethany shoved down my throat than Michelle Connor-McDonald-Preston ..

----------

swmc66 (25-01-2018), tammyy2j (31-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is set to re-visit Bethany Platt's grooming storyline in a major way this week, as the teen meets a newcomer who brings back traumatic memories.

Next week will see Bethany (Lucy Fallon) face new heartache when it looks like ex-boyfriend Craig Tinker (Colson Smith) is moving on after their break-up after new waitress Kayla Westbrook (Mollie Winnard) gives Craig her number.

And now, Daily Star Sunday has reported that there's actually more to Kayla than meets the eye, revealing that Kayla is actually the daughter of PC Neil Clifton (Ben Cartwright), who played a huge role in Bethany's grooming storyline last year.

Last year's hard-hitting storyline saw Bethany endure months of abusive and manipulative behaviour from Nathan Curtis (Christopher Harper), including his pimping her out to his friends and coercing Bethany into having sex with his friend Neil.

After that, Neil remained closely involved in Bethany's dark story as he began abusing his position in the police force to keep Nathan and the sex ring out of trouble. He was ultimately sent down for his crimes in October, but Bethany was left shocked earlier this year when she learned that Neil was planning to appeal against his conviction.

According to the publication, Bethany will struggle when she learns who Kayla is, including suffering flashbacks of her experiences with Neil, and will be left fearing she's unable to move on after her ordeal when she's face with a daily reminder of the horror of what she's been through.


Kayla stirs things up between Bethany Platt and Craig Tinker in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

As for Kayla herself, Daily Star Sunday reports that she keeps her identity secret at first, prompting concerns she could be out to get revenge on Craig and Bethany for their roles in sending her father to prison.

So, why exactly has Kayla come to Weatherfield? Hopefully we won't have to wait too long to find out, as Coronation Street airs Kayla and Bethany's first meeting on Monday, May 7 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

bethany goes out with ryan

----------


## Perdita

The actress has signed another contract for a year   :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Bethany and Ryan are going to give romance another go

----------


## rossfan

Now Lucy Fallon is leaving!

Coronation Street’s Lucy Fallon quits becoming the SEVENTH star to leave the crisis-hit soap in three months

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...lon-quit-soap/

I am stunned!

Something must be happening behind the scenes. I wonder if they are annoyed as we are that it's become the Gemma show and they're getting less money because they're not needed as much.

----------


## LouiseP

!

----------


## lizann

did she not sign a contract recent enough? what's going on?

----------


## LouiseP

I deleted my comment as I had heard that Liam Bairstow ( Alex ) was leaving . He posted a tweet to say he was leaving and now Corrie denies it.

----------


## LouiseP

> did she not sign a contract recent enough? what's going on?


She is leaving but not until the end of 2020.

----------


## lizann

Bethany has her eyes on James Bailey, and after some convincing by his father Ed, she asks him out on a date.

The pair then sit down together at a party where she decides to go in for a kiss – except that's when he tells her he's gay.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Lucy Fallon has opened up about her upcoming exit from the show, revealing when she will film her final scenes.

Earlier this year, the Bethany Platt actress confirmed that she will be leaving when her contract expires in 2020 to pursue other projects.

Speaking on Lorraine this morning (September 11), Fallon shared that she will be filming her exit at the "end of January" and predicted that her goodbye scenes would air on TV a couple of months later.

"End of January, I will leave Corrie," she said. "But then I'll be on screen until maybe March.

"It's going to be horrible. When I leave, I'll have been there for five years and it just kind of feels like the right time. I'm going to miss everybody so much. I can't even think about it because I'll just be upset. I'm excited, I'm nervous â we'll see what happens.

"I've literally had the best time... I'm going to be devastated, but hopefully they'll keep me in the group chats!"

Fallon added that she has "nothing lined up at the moment", but said that she's not interested in doing Strictly Come Dancing for the time being.

"I think I'd like to focus on doing more acting, drama, and things. And maybe in the future I could do something like that," when asked by Lorraine whether or not she would consider going on the BBC dancing show.


Digital Spy

----------

Ruffed_lemur (12-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...oryline-hints/

Bethany Platt's romantic feelings for Daniel Osbourne could play a huge part in her departure from Coronation Street.

The brief kiss between the two in the run-up to Sinead's tragic death from cancer continues to torment Daniel (Rob Mallard), though Bethany (Lucy Fallon) still harbours some feelings for him.

When producer Iain Macleod recently chatted with Digital Spy and other media, he teased how Daniel's guilt will continue taking a toll on him in the months ahead.

"We have got the interesting next chapter of the Daniel and Bethany story, which is about Daniel's grief," the producer said. "One thing that soap typically struggles with is telling a realistic grief time-frame because we're in that person's house, head and mind in every day, and it gets to the point whereas a viewer you think: 'This is really truthful, but it's getting quite dark now'.

"But I think we've found a really clever way of realistically portraying the next chapter of Daniel's grief."

Macleod also refused to rule out the possibility that the two might someday officially pair up as a couple.

"That indeed is the question actually," he teased. "That's the point of the story. In one of their heads, it's a romance. In the other, it's slightly more complicated than that.

"I think we've cracked what's a really interesting grief story, which isn't just Daniel sitting in his flat feeling really lonely. That's going to be quite big at the start of the year and ultimately form part of Lucy Fallon's exit story, without saying too much more about it than that."

Lucy Fallon was most recently snapped filming some disturbing scenes for Bethany, which might tip that she'll be drawn into sleazy Ray Crosby's web.



Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

does bethany leave pregnant by daniel or ray?

----------


## Perdita

Lucy Fallon has confirmed that she has filmed her final on-screen scenes for Bethany Plattâs exit. She confirmed last year that she is leaving the soap and she now only has two days left of filming, due to scenes being filmed out of sequence.

It is not confirmed what the final scene will involve but as it is understood that Bethany isnât being killed off, it must have been an emotional day as it is likely to have involved her on-screen family.

She shared the news on Twitter alongside a photo of the Platt family. There are still major storylines to come for Bethany before she leaves. There are more complications in her relationship with grieiving Daniel Osbourne (Rob Mallard). She will also take on sex pest Ray.

Iain MacLeod recently told Metro.co.uk: âThereâs the interesting enxt chapter in the Daniel and Bethany story which is about Danielâs grief. Soaps can struggle to tell a realistic grief timeline â there comes a point where viewers find it dark and downbeat but I think weâve found a clever way to realistically play out the next chapter of that.

âIn one of their heads itâs a romance but in the others itâs a lot more complicated. Itâs a really interesting grief story where itâs not just about Daniel sitting alone in his flat, feeling lonely. It will ultimately form part of Lucy Fallonâs exit story.â

Speaking about her exit recently, Lucy shared: âItâs hard to put into words how much this show means to me. Iâve made lifelong friends with some of the most talented and hardworking people in the industry, Iâve had some terrific and immensely important storylines and Iâve laughed with the best people everyday.

âIâm so thankful to Iain and everyone at Coronation Street, I owe everything to them and I will miss them greatly. Thank you so much for your support and loveâ¦ canât wait to see whatâs in store for Bethany this year.â

Her final scenes will air in March.

----------

